# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Oderon Tactics, tactical inspiré des mécaniques de MMO - Proto Public dispo !

## Maximelene

Bonjour à tous !

Ayant démarré la création de jeux sur Unity l'année dernière, et après l'avortement de deux projets s'étant avérés trop ambitieux, j'ai finalement réussi à me fixer sur une idée de jeu assez simple pour être complétée par le débutant que je suis.

Je viens donc aujourd'hui vous présenter *Oderon Tactics*, un jeu tactique en tour par tour inspiré des mécaniques des MMORPG.



Comme dans les MMO, le joueur est amené à parcourir des donjons et à affronter des boss aux capacités spécifiques, avec ici comme différence que vous gérez un groupe complet d'aventuriers plutôt qu'un seul personnage.

Le jeu utilise le traditionnel système de Trinité, un groupe étant donc idéalement constitué d'un tank, d'un soigneur, et de deux "DPS". Chaque personnage dispose de quatre compétences que le joueur pourra, à terme, sélectionner parmi une liste plus large.

Idéalement, le projet final se divisera en Actes ayant chacun leur environnement et leur ambiance propre, chaque Acte étant divisé en mission avec son propre boss.

J'ai comme objectif d'avoir 8 personnages jouables ayant chacun 2 classes distinctes, avec une certaine variété de style de jeu.

Côté visuel, comme pour mes projets avortés, et n'ayant aucun talent graphique, j'utilise des assets de l'Unity Store, créés par Synty, dont j'adore le style visuel simple et épuré.

Le jeu est actuellement assez proche d'avoir un prototype jouable, la capture d'écran plus haut représentant un niveau du troisième acte (la prise du donjon d'Oderon, se soldant par un combat avec le chef de guerre Orc, après un passage par les égouts et les cuisines). Du coup, je serais probablement bientôt à la recherche de testeurs pour avoir un premier avis "fiable" sur le résultat.  ::):

----------


## Tchey

Salut,

Si ça tourne sur un PC Linux, je suis assez intéressé pour tester la chose.

----------


## Maximelene

Eh bien honnêtement, je n'en ai pas la moindre idée.  ::huh:: 

Je développe sur Unity depuis moins d'un an, donc j'avoue n'avoir aucune idée du boulot requis pour qu'un jeu fonctionne sur une plateforme spécifique. Je vais me renseigner, tiens.  ::P: 

EDIT : ça semble assez simple, à tester une fois le proto terminé.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Je compte utiliser ce topic comme semi-devlog pour quelques réflexions et mises à jour (qui pourraient aussi alimenter des discussions, qui sait).

Ces derniers jours, alors que j'approche d'un prototype jouable pouvant être distribué, je m'interroge surtout sur quelles fonctionnalités liées au concept de base sont utiles ou non.

*Aléatoire & Déterminisme*

Je n'ai jamais aimé l'aléatoire. Enfin, je n'ai jamais aimé les jeux centrés autour de l'aléatoire. L'aléatoire, quand il est trop présent, n'est simplement pas amusant. Et, surtout, l'aléatoire n'ajoute jamais de réelle profondeur au jeu, il se contente d'ajouter un semblant de profondeur.

Pourtant, quand j'ai développé les combats de Oderon Tactics, en me basant sur des MMO comme World of Warcraft, j'ai tout naturellement implémenté une chance pour chacun des combattants d'esquiver les attaques. Ça semblait tellement évident que j'avoue n'y avoir même pas réfléchi.

Aujourd'hui, pourtant, j'ai pris la décision finale de supprimer ce système, purement et simplement. Une attaque, si elle est effectuée, touche, quoi qu'il arrive. Si vous avez attiré un monstre, qu'il est à portée de vous, et que vous avez moins de points de vie qu'il ne peut infliger de dégâts, il vous tuera, point. L'aléatoire ne pourra pas vous sauver, mais en compensation, l'aléatoire ne pourra pas vous mettre dans la mouise. Si la situation est inversée, vous tuerez ce monstre. Pas parce que vous aurez eu de la chance, mais parce que vous aurez maîtrisé la situation. Pour le joueur, la lecture du jeu et les décisions doivent être plus importante que l'aléatoire.

Quelques mécaniques aléatoires restent en place pourtant, du moins pour l'instant. Vos attaques, comme celles de vos ennemis, peuvent être un coup critique, qui infligera 50% de dégâts supplémentaires. Est-ce réellement utile ? Probablement pas, mais j'ai peur que, si je retire cette mécanique, le joueur perde deux options de customisation du personnage quand ce système arrivera (augmenter les chances de critique et l'efficacité des coups critiques).

De la même façon, les tanks sont capables de bloquer une attaque, réduisant les dégâts subis par un certain pourcentage. Cette fois, la raison est toute autre : mes tanks portent un bouclier. Il semble idiot de porter un bouclier et qu'aucune mécanique de blocage n'existe. Les boucliers pourraient-ils se contenter d'augmenter l'armure ? Probablement, à réfléchir.

Une autre forme d'aléatoire reste essentielle au jeu, à mon avis. Tout ce dont je parle rentre dans la catégorie du _Random Output_ : à action identique, le résultat est différent. Cela s'oppose au _Random Input_, un aléatoire qui change les données du jeu, mais dont le joueur est conscient, et auquel il peut adapter ses décisions. La génération de cartes de Civilization, par exemple, change le jeu du tout au tout, mais le joueur voit cette information, y adapte ses décisions, et obtient un résultat prévisible.

Dans Oderon Tactics, si les cartes et les boss sont fixes, les autres monstres sont choisis aléatoirement. Ceux-ci sont présents sur la carte en début de partie, et d'autres apparaissent régulièrement. S'ils sont assez peu dangereux en eux-même, ils peuvent vite devenir une nuisance s'ils ne sont pas gérés par le joueur (ils soigneront les boss, empoisonneront les personnages, les assommeront, etc...). Se retrouver face à des ennemis différents obligera le joueur à s'adapter, sans savoir à l'avance sur quoi il pourra tomber.

*Mécaniques inutiles & fausse complexité*

Il y a quelques temps, j'ai créé pour le jeu un système de Tactiques. Globalement, chaque personnage disposait de 4 tactiques, dont une seule pouvait être active à la fois (le joueur ne pouvait changer la tactique d'un personnage qu'une fois par tour). De façon résumée, une tactique "équilibrée", une tactique agressive augmentant les dégâts infligés et subis, une défensive, une évasive.

Très vite, il s'est avéré que ce système n'avait tout simplement aucun intérêt. Il n'ajoutait aucune réelle décision au jeu puisque le choix d'une tactique était toujours le même. Le tank serait systématiquement en tactique défensive, les DPS systématiquement en tactique agressive. Et même si celle-ci augmente les dégâts subis, le fait que le joueur sache qui est la cible de quel monstre (le système de Menace étant tout sauf aléatoire), choisir d'utiliser cette tactique n'était un risque que si le joueur oubliait d'en changer lorsque le personnage devenait une cible.

Un résultat simple, très vite compréhensible : aucun ajout réel de complexité, aucun intérêt pour le gameplay, fonction dégagée plus vite qu'elle n'a été codée.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Pour ton questionnement bouclier/armure, peut être pourrais-tu opposer une réduction en pourcentage pour l'un et une réduction fixe pour l'autre pour les différencier?

J'adore l'aléatoire mais j'aime bien le fait que tu le réduises, ça pourrait amener des innovations intéressantes  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Pour ton questionnement bouclier/armure, peut être pourrais-tu opposer une réduction en pourcentage pour l'un et une réduction fixe pour l'autre pour les différencier?


Ça peut potentiellement être une bonne idée. J'ai néanmoins un peu peur des soucis d'équilibrage que cela pourrait causer, notamment au fil de la progression du jeu, quand les ennemis gagneront en dégâts. Si cette valeur fixe doit évoluer pour rester au niveau, et ne pas devenir inutile, ça risque de revenir au même qu'une valeur en pourcentage au final, avec juste une difficulté supplémentaire pour l'équilibrer.

----------


## Janer

Le bouclier peut avoir un bonus contre les projectiles. Ou d'autres types d'armes. Ou ignorer la pénétration d'armure. Enfin après ça dépend de ton système, si tu fais différent types de dégâts contrés différemment.

----------


## Maximelene

J'avais envisagé au début de le faire, pour l'instant j'ai décidé que non. Je cherche vraiment à faire un système le plus simple et épuré possible (pas 50 types de dégâts, de réductions de dégâts, etc...), pour laisser le joueur se concentrer sur la partie tactique sans faire 2h de theorycrafting avant ça.

Du coup, j'avais au début (jusqu'à ce matin, en fait  ::P: ) différents types de dégâts et de résistance, remplacés depuis par une simple valeur d'armure réduisant tous les dégâts directs.

----------


## Janer

C'est bien d'être focus! Bah le bouclier peut juste empêcher de s'équiper d'une arme à deux mains...

Le hasard que tu as choisi de supprimer c'est intéressant, j'ai l'impression que tu veux faire un peu comme Into The Breach, en mode tactique simple et claire qui s'approche presque du puzzle dynamique.

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est bien d'être focus! Bah le bouclier peut juste empêcher de s'équiper d'une arme à deux mains...


Les armes de chaque spécialisation sont fixes. Pour un projet de démarrage comme celui-ci, ça me semblait trop de travail de s'engager sur la possibilité de choisir les armes portées par chaque personnage. Du coup, le Chevalier porte forcément une épée et un bouclier, le Druide forcément un bâton, etc...




> Le hasard que tu as choisi de supprimer c'est intéressant, j'ai l'impression que tu veux faire un peu comme Into The Breach, en mode tactique simple et claire qui s'approche presque du puzzle dynamique.


Into the Breach a effectivement contribué à cette réflexion. J'adorerais atteindre le même niveau de tactique pur. Par contre, je ne vise absolument pas un jeu s'approchant du "puzzle". Si j'aime bien ce genre, je trouve qu'il limite souvent trop les choix du joueur, en donnant généralement à chaque tour un objectif assez spécifique que le joueur est presque obligé d'accomplir (défendre les villes dans ItB, par exemple). Je préfère viser un objectif sur le long terme, avec des objectifs mineurs en cours de route (les stratégies de boss).

----------


## ShotMaster

Le plus simple pour simuler l'intérêt de l'aléatoire pour moi serait de faire un système prévisible mais qui garde les mêmes valeurs moyennes :

Critique à 50% de chance => Un coup sur deux va critique exactement (avec un petit cooldown pour montrer le nombre de coup avant le prochain critique).

25% de chances de bloquer un coup => 1 coup sur 4 sera bloqué (toujours avec cooldown visible). 

Tu gardes la variété des builds, tu gardes grosso modo le même équilibrage mais tu donnes la main au joueur pour en faire sa stratégie.

----------


## Maximelene

Ah c'est pas con ça pour le coup. Même si ça fait assez artificiel, ça combine les avantages des deux systèmes. Je vais réfléchir à ça. Merci pour la suggestion.  ::):

----------


## Janer

> Les armes de chaque spécialisation sont fixes. Pour un projet de démarrage comme celui-ci, ça me semblait trop de travail de s'engager sur la possibilité de choisir les armes portées par chaque personnage. Du coup, le Chevalier porte forcément une épée et un bouclier, le Druide forcément un bâton, etc...


Du coup tu peux soit supprimer le bouclier, soit l'intégrer à l'arme. Genre si la classe c'est épée + bouclier, autant faire que l'arme c'est un kit "épée + bouclier", et du coup c'est des armes qui rajoutent de la défense.




> Into the Breach a effectivement contribué à cette réflexion. J'adorerais atteindre le même niveau de tactique pur. Par contre, je ne vise absolument pas un jeu s'approchant du "puzzle". Si j'aime bien ce genre, je trouve qu'il limite souvent trop les choix du joueur, en donnant généralement à chaque tour un objectif assez spécifique que le joueur est presque obligé d'accomplir (défendre les villes dans ItB, par exemple). Je préfère viser un objectif sur le long terme, avec des objectifs mineurs en cours de route (les stratégies de boss).


Oui, oui je voulais dire, pas au niveau des objectifs, mais du fait qu'une fois que ton tour a commencé, le résultat est déterministe par rapport à ce que tu fais, donc c'est comme un mini-puzzle pour optimiser ton résultat.

----------


## Maximelene

> Du coup tu peux soit supprimer le bouclier, soit l'intégrer à l'arme. Genre si la classe c'est épée + bouclier, autant faire que l'arme c'est un kit "épée + bouclier", et du coup c'est des armes qui rajoutent de la défense.


C'est le cas, chaque arme est un "kit". Mais j'aime que le bouclier ait une utilité autre que juste "subir moins de dégâts".




> Oui, oui je voulais dire, pas au niveau des objectifs, mais du fait qu'une fois que ton tour a commencé, le résultat est déterministe par rapport à ce que tu fais, donc c'est comme un mini-puzzle pour optimiser ton résultat.


Ah, je vois, au temps pour moi. Du coup effectivement, c'est bien ce que je vise.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai passé un cap ce week-end, en envoyant un prototype jouable à quelques proches pour une première session de tests, histoire d'avoir surtout des retours sur le concept même du jeu (voir s'il fonctionne, ou si c'est juste chiant).  ::lol::

----------


## Maximelene

Je continue tranquillement le développement du jeu. Le prototype utilisait un niveau de "donjon" issu de l'Acte 2, j'ai donc commencé à travailler sur l'Acte 1, se déroulant dans une cité portuaire envahie par des pirates. Le premier boss, le Quartier-Maître Duwayne, envoie sur les joueurs des bombes qui les ralentissent et explosent un tour plus tard, infligeant des dégâts aux personnages proches, obligeant le joueur à revoir son positionnement. Puisqu'il s'agit du premier niveau, il attend aussi sagement que le joueur vienne l'attaquer.

Suite aux retours du prototype, j'ai supprimé le concept d'attaque "basique" (ne coûtant pas de ressource, mais infligeant peu de dégâts), puisque plusieurs joueurs m'ont dit avoir eu l'impression de perdre un tour lorsqu'ils l'utilisaient. Chaque personnage dispose donc à la place d'une compétence ne coûtant pas de ressource et infligeant peu de dégâts, mais avec un effet spécifique, assez utile pour que le joueur n'aie pas le sentiment de gâcher son action. Le Chevalier, par exemple, gagne du Blocage avec son attaque.

Pour le Blocage, justement, j'ai décidé d'utiliser la même méthode que Slay the Spire. Les tanks peuvent ainsi gagner une certaine valeur de Blocage, qui réduira les dégâts subis jusqu'à un certain point, mais expirera au début du tour suivant. Aucune part d'aléatoire, donc, c'est le joueur qui choisit quand gagner du blocage.

Les personnages sont maintenant tous capables de ressusciter leurs alliés (auparavant, seul le soigneur pouvait), à condition d'être au contact. Cela dépense l'action du personnage, et le personnage ressuscité subit un malus qui durera jusqu'à la fin du niveau, réduisant de 5% ses dégâts et ses soins. Évidemment, chaque résurrection rajoute 5%, et pour chaque tour qu'un personnage termine sans avoir été ressuscité, 2% sont ajoutés au malus, obligeant le joueur à réagir vite pour ressusciter ses personnages tombés au combat.

Les ennemis disposent maintenant d'indications textuelles concernant leurs compétences, affichées sous leurs barres de vie, à la manière des "affix" de Diablo.

----------


## Tchey

Si tu as une version qui tourne sur PC Linux, je suis toujours tenté pour tester.

----------


## Maximelene

Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté, mais le projet avance toujours, peut-être mieux que jamais. Je travaille toujours sur le "core gameplay", notamment suite aux retours du premier prototype.

Le plus gros changement concerne les personnages. J'étais auparavant limité à un certain nombre d'apparences "fixes" disponibles dans les packs visuels que j'utilisais, j'avais donc choisi de créer plusieurs classes de personnages que le joueur pourrait personnaliser, afin de rationner ces apparences.

Mais le dernier pack de Synty, un éditeur de personnages, m'a permis de revoir ça, et de m'affranchir de ce système qui ne me plaisait pas. Les classes de personnage type MMORPG se sont donc vues remplacées par des personnages à l'apparence et aux compétences fixes, à la manière d'un MOBA. Ça me permet de plus facilement développer des personnages au gameplay, mais aussi à l'apparence et à la personnalité plus intéressants. Le berserker viking s'est ainsi vu remplacé par un barbare ayant rejoint une communauté de druides, par exemple.

Difficile de faire des mises à jour quand la majorité du travail accompli n'est pas visible directement. Mais parmi les choses visible, j'ai créé un système plutôt original pour s'assurer que les personnages soient toujours visibles :

----------


## Maximelene

Une image d'un des premiers personnages "travaillés" du jeu: Hemelsdael, le Gardien du Bosquet, un Akadite (un viking  ::ninja:: ) exilé pour s'être opposé à son père de façon violente, et recueilli par une communauté de druides dont il est maintenant le protecteur.



Côté gameplay, c'est un _Damage Dealer_ assez classique, avec un peu de compétences utilitaires (il peut lancer sa hache pour assommer un ennemi à distance, ou buffer les alliés proches pour augmenter leurs dégâts infligés et réduire leurs dégâts subis). Il dispose aussi d'une compétence du type _Execute_, pour les joueurs de WoW, qui inflige de gros dégâts aux ennemis ayant peu de points de vie. Mais ces compétences coûtant assez cher, la gestion de son énergie devrait être cruciale.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Allez drapal !!!

----------


## Maximelene

Merci !  ::lol::

----------


## Valenco

Hé hé  ! Ça semble avancer.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Oui. Je bosse dessus presque tous les jours, et j'espère avoir bientôt un second prototype jouable, prenant en compte les retours du premier.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Une image de Cassandra la Rouge, la pyromancienne du groupe, l'un des 4 personnages sur lesquels je me concentre actuellement pour le second prototype, et ma favorite côté mécaniques.



Je vous rassure, le jeu aura de l'anti-aliasing. J'ai fait cette capture via l'éditeur, sans utiliser la caméra In-Game, donc sans aucun effet visuel.  :;): 


Cassandra est passée maîtresse dans l'art d'utiliser le Wildfire, une flamme magique se nourrissant d'elle-même. Certaines de ses compétences, en plus d'infliger des dégâts à la cible, placent sur celle-ci une instance de Wildfire. A la fin du tour de chaque ennemi souffrant de Wildfire, une instance de plus est ajoutée, jusqu'à 10 maximum. Plus le temps passe, plus la cible a d'instances de Wildfire, donc.

Cassandra peut alors utiliser ses compétences pour "consommer" ces instances, et infliger des dégâts proportionnels au nombre d'instances ainsi utilisées. Elle s'avère particulièrement efficace face à des ennemis disposant de beaucoup de vie, et qui vivront donc assez longtemps pour qu'elle leur fasse subir le maximum d'instances de Wildfire, qu'elle fera ensuite exploser pour un maximum de dégâts. Une tueuse de boss, donc.

Histoire d'ajouter un peu de complexité à ce personnage qui demandera de bien gérer son timing, l'une de ses compétences, Living Bomb, ne consomme le Wildfire que 3 tours après avoir été appliquée. Il s'agit de sa compétence la plus dévastatrice, mais il faudra savoir quand l'appliquer pour en tirer le maximum.

A côté de ça, elle peut aussi invoquer une tornade de flammes pour infliger des dégâts de zone. Elle ne dispose par contre d'aucune compétence utilitaire, et est évidemment assez fragile, un véritable "canon de verre".


Je suis assez fier de ce personnage, qui devrait être assez sympathique à jouer (mais probablement horrible à équilibrer). C'est le genre de personnage que je n'aurais pas trop pu créer si j'avais conservé mon idée de base de classes personnalisables. C'est réellement parce que ses compétences sont fixes que je suis en mesure de créer ce genre de mécaniques.

On notera que, côté visuel, j'ai pu m'éloigner de la traditionnelle sorcière au chapeau pointu que j'utilisais encore jusqu'à peu, grâce encore une fois au pack customisable de Synty. On est loin de nager dans l'originalité, mais ça me va.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Après réflexion, j'ai entrepris un assez gros changement sur le jeu, en passant la taille du groupe de personnages de 4 à 5.

Avoir 5 personnages offre plus de flexibilité pour ce qui est des "hybrides" et des personnages inhabituels, et devrait donc permettre aux joueurs de créer des groupes plus variés (j'aimerais voir des groupes embarquant 2 tanks offensifs, ou 2 soigneurs ayant des compétences d'attaque). Comme pour le système de classes, je m'étais arrêté sur 4 personnages à cause de limitations techniques dont je suis aujourd'hui libéré, je peux donc me permettre ça un peu plus facilement.

Par contre, ça m'oblige à créer un cinquième personne pour le second prototype. Heureusement que j'avais déjà des concepts sous la main.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Puisque le passage à 5 personnages avait pour but de faciliter l'intégration d'hybride, le 5ème personnage du second prototype est un hybride.



Ogu'ri, la Voix des Éléments, utilise les 4 éléments naturels : elle peut brûler ses ennemis, les frapper avec la foudre, soigner ses alliés (et augmenter les soins qu'ils reçoivent), ou invoquer un bouclier de roche pour les protéger.

Petite spécificité : Ogu'ri ne dépend absolument pas de ses ressources (ses compétences coûtent autant qu'elle reçoit à chaque tour), mais doit garder un équilibre entre les éléments. Après avoir utilisé une compétence liée à un des 4 éléments, elle ne pourra la réutiliser qu'après avoir utilisé ses 4 compétences élémentales. Impossible donc pour elle de ne faire que soigner ou qu'infliger des dégâts, il faudra varier.


The Nameless Knight, le tank du second prototype, un personnage (volontairement) trop classique pour nécessiter une présentation complète.



C'est pas du plagiat, c'est une référence.  ::ninja:: 


J'ai fait une petite pause de 10 jours et profité de l'achat de l'Oculus Quest pour développer un petit jeu tout nul en VR, qui m'a permis d'apprendre plein de trucs.  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

N'importe quoi, c'est Reynault, on le reconnaît bien!  ::P: 

Ta persévérance fait plaisir à lire, qu'elle perdure (et que tu finisse par nous pondre un chef d'oeuvre)!

----------


## Maximelene

> N'importe quoi, c'est Reynault, on le reconnaît bien!


Effectivement, y'a un air de ressemblance, mais non, s'pas lui !  ::P: 

Merci ! J'espère moi aussi pondre un chef d’œuvre (mais on va commencer par viser un jeu fini, déjà  ::ninja:: ).  ::):

----------


## Groufac

Je drapalise, j'aime les jeux politiques

/crosstopic  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Faut que je mette des personnages transgenres maintenant du coup ?  ::huh::

----------


## Groufac

Ah bah si tu veux le rendre politique oui, apparemment c'est le seul moyen  ::trollface:: 

Edit: promis j'arrête le HS, j'ai pas drapalisé pour ça  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Hop, petite mise à jour !

Mes deux préceptes pour le jeu sont de laisser au joueur le choix, et le contrôle.

Or, tel qu'il fonctionnait jusqu'à il y a peu, le joueur n'avait que peu de contrôle face aux ennemis. Ceux-ci utilisaient régulièrement des attaques auxquelles le joueur ne pouvait que réagir (tu te prends une boule de feu en pleine tronche, tu te soignes, c'est tout). Je trouvais ça assez dommage, puisqu'il était impossible de bâtir une stratégie autour d'éléments inconnus.

J'ai donc changé le système d'utilisation des compétences par les ennemis. Ceux-ci n'utilisent maintenant plus qu'une compétence par tour, celle-ci étant déterminée à la fin de leur tour précédent. Ainsi, lorsqu'un ennemi va utiliser une compétence que j'ai jugé dangereuse, un point d'exclamation rouge va s'afficher au-dessus de sa tête, avertissant le joueur, et lui laissant donc son tour pour agir en conséquence. J'ai donné à plusieurs personnages des moyens de contrer ça : Hemelsdael et le Nameless Knight peuvent tous les deux assommer une cible, et le soigneur peut appliquer un gros bouclier pour un tour (dans le cas où l'ennemi ne pourrait pas être assommé, et que les dégâts devraient être encaissés).

Résultat, le joueur peut maintenant planifier ses actions en connaissance de cause, ces compétences venant pourrir son plan en l'obligeant à l'adapter. Et pour peu que plusieurs compétences dangereuses arrivent au même tour, ça peut vite devenir très dangereux, justement, puisque pour compenser le fait d'être signalées, ces compétences sont devenues beaucoup plus violentes (bonjour le gros bash bien violent qui assomme le personnage, lui vire un tiers de sa vie, et applique un saignement en retirant un autre tiers, t'avais qu'à l'éviter !).

----------


## Janer

Super! On se rapproche de plus en plus de Into The Breach dans l'idée, donc si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait jette un oeil à leur présentation GDC!

----------


## Maximelene

Cette mécanique se rapproche effectivement de Into the Breach, à mon plus grand regret. Pourquoi ? Parce que, même si c'est un jeu excellent, ce n'est absolument pas ce que je vise. ItB est presque plus un puzzle-game avec un "enrobage" tactique qu'un vrai jeu tactique. Et c'est quelque chose qui, en plus d'être très difficile à réaliser, ne me convient absolument pas en tant que développeur.

Je pense d'ailleurs que c'est pour ça que j'ai passé autant de temps à chercher une autre méthode que celle-ci, avant de me résigner.  ::P:

----------


## Janer

Après c'est pas binaire, il y a tout un spectre entre le puzzle de combat et la random statfest avec un D20.

----------


## Maximelene

Clairement, j'essaie juste de trouver un juste milieu entre les deux, vu que je ne veux ni du côté puzzle, ni du côté aléatoire (le jeu étant totalement déterministe). Un équilibre assez difficile à trouver.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Puisque je suis en phase de test du jeu (chasse aux bugs et équilibrage) pour le second prototype, une petite capture d'écran !



J'ai complètement changé l'interface de combat, m'orientant vers un truc plus moderne, mais surtout plus clair et lisible.

Et mes orcs sont redevenus verts. Ils n'étaient orange que parce que, à la base, on devait les combattre en extérieur, et qu'ils se fondaient dans l'herbe. Mais dans un donjon éclairé à la torche, ils ressortent mieux en vert.

----------


## Hideo

Ca pue la classe, gg  ::o: 

Tu les sors d'ou tes assets ?

----------


## Maximelene

Merci.  ::): 

Tout est issu de l'Asset Store de Unity. Les modèles 3D viennent de Synty Studios, l'interface de Evil.

----------


## Maximelene

Bonjour bonjour ! Je viens faire une petite "mise à jour".

Mercredi dernier, j'ai envoyé un second prototype à mes amis testeurs. Celui-ci m'a fait frôler la crise de nerfs. Bien décidé à avoir un truc jouable et relativement propre, j'ai passé plusieurs semaines à me contenter de peaufiner ça, et de corriger des bugs. Du coup, aucune création (qui est la partie la plus cool). Résultat, arrivé à mercredi matin, la simple idée de devoir corriger un bug de plus me donnait la gerbe. J'ai envoyé le prototype avec encore de gros bugs, en prévenant mes testeurs. "Ship it", comme ils disent chez Bethesda.

J'en ai tiré comme leçon que je dois tester et débugguer plus souvent.  ::P: 

Les retours du prototype m'ont par contre redonné, dès le lendemain, un bon coup de motivation. La taille du jeu passe mieux : le premier prototype avait un petit niveau, et des personnages "lents" (3 cases de mouvement), qui donnaient un côté claustrophobique n'ayant pas plus à mes joueurs. J'ai augmenté le mouvement à 4 cases, et la taille du niveau d'environ 1/3. Le résultat est le même côté temps de traversée, mais la taille semble plus correcte, et comme les personnages se marchent moins dessus, c'est plus agréable (et ça me donne plus de possibilités côté gestion de l'espace). J'ai donc mon format final.  ::): 

L'ajout de vrais compétences aux boss du niveau le rend bien plus intéressant (et stressant, vu qu'il peut facilement punir une erreur). Je considère ce niveau comme "terminé" pour l'instant (en sachant parfaitement qu'il ne l'est pas, et que je devrais y revenir plus tard pour le mettre à niveau).

J'avais fait en sorte d'améliorer la personnalité des personnages jouables. Comparé aux clichés du premier prototype (où le guerrier viking s'appelait "Viking", et se contenter de taper bêtement), ça a clairement plu, mais il me reste du boulot. Si chaque personnage a maintenant une fonction plus claire, les compétences restent majoritairement trop classiques et unidimensionnelles : elles manquent clairement de profondeur. La plupart d'entre-elles n'ont qu'une utilité possible, et n'offrent pas de choix au joueur. Chaque personnage n'ayant que 5 compétences, elles doivent être soignées pour avoir assez de profondeur.

J'ai donc commencé à travailler sur un nouveau personnage (une de mes favorites  ::P: ), auquel j'applique ces leçons. S'agissant d'un tank, elle dispose par exemple d'un "taunt", mais celui-ci se double d'un "stun" si utilisé en mêlée. Au joueur donc de choisir s'il préfère attirer un monstre éloigné, ou en mettre un proche hors d'état de nuire. De la même façon, ce personnage peut bénir le sol dans une petite zone, infligeant des dégâts aux monstres à l'intérieur. Le joueur peut le lancer à distance, pour à nouveau attirer des monstres éloignés, mais le personnage gagne une réduction des dégâts si elle se tient dedans, l'obligeant à choisir comment l’utiliser. Elle dispose aussi de deux auras ne pouvant se cumuler, augmentant soit les dégâts, soit la résistance de ses alliés (mais les obligeant à rester proches).
Et oui, c'est clairement un paladin de WoW.  ::ninja:: 

Les prochains objectifs consistent en un nouveau niveau (dans le même acte que celui déjà existant, un donjon avec des orcs donc), et en l'interface de sélection des personnages (puisque j'en ai maintenant 6). Améliorer les "trash mobs" va aussi s'avérer nécessaire, ils sont vraiment trop basiques à l'heure actuelle, et n'apportent du coup pas grand chose aux combats. Je pense en réduire le nombre, mais augmenter leur impact sur le champ de bataille.

Mon objectif "final" serait d'avoir 20 personnages jouables (4 tanks, 4 soigneurs, 4 DPS "distance", 4 DPS mêlée, et 4 personnages "spéciaux", comme Ogu'ri, hybride DPS et soins). Je réfléchis actuellement à un personnage assez particulier : un alchimiste un peu fou lançant des potions sur le champ de bataille, avec comme spécificité que celles-ci affectent autant les alliés que les ennemis, qu'il s'agisse de dégâts ou de soins. Et comme ça serait trop facile de placer ça au bon endroit, j'y ajouterais l'équivalent d'un dé de dispersion de Warhammer, avec une chance que la potion n'atterrisse pas au bon endroit. J'ai envie de voir des joueurs gazer leur propre groupe.  ::P: 

Pour le niveau que je vais créer, je compte prendre des captures au fil de se création, pour faire une petite "timeline", et les poster ici.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Mesdames et messieurs, en exclusivité mondiale, le niveau 4 de Oderon Tactics : la Prison !  ::ninja:: 





Phase 2 : délimitation de la zone de jeu.





Phase 3 : structure générale et blocage des lignes de vue.

----------


## Yeuss

Bravo et bon courage !

J'avais pensé à ce genre de jeu il y a quelques années; un mix entre WoW et Dragon Age.
Dans l'idée: jeu multi de nettoyage de salle aléatoire à 5, avec 1 boss aux stats et pouvoirs aléatoires à chaque fois. Du loot aléatoire sur chaque boss, avec un système de roll.
Une pièce d'équipement a une valeur, et la somme de la valeur de ton équipement détermine ton niveau dans le jeu. Tu ne peux grouper qu'avec des mecs autour de ton score, et la difficulté du boss est calculée en fonction de la somme des équipements de ton groupe.
Pas de tour par tour car multi; des classes aux compétences imposées mais tu devais faire un choix parmi celles que tu pouvais utiliser dans le donjon.
Le butin augmentant avec la difficulté, les joueurs avaient une carotte, encore plus avec l'ajout d'un classement type diablo 2 avec ladder, un mode hardcore etc...
Bien évidement, le jeu se serait appelé "lootwhore" et je voyais pleins de DLC cosmétiques pour gagner du fric xD
Et puis j'ai réalisé que je ne savais pas coder  ::ninja:: 

Je suis ton sujet pour voir ton avancée  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Beaucoup de ces idées correspondent à ce que j'avais comme base pour ce jeu. Et puis j'ai remis les pieds sur terre, je suis tout seul, sans talents graphiques, je me concentre plutôt sur l'essentiel. Je ne sais même pas encore à 100% comment je vais gérer le côté "loot" (ou même s'il va y en avoir un).  ::P: 




> Et puis j'ai réalisé que je ne savais pas coder


C'est vraiment beaucoup plus facile à apprendre que tu l'imagines.  ::P: 

Si jamais tu veux te lancer dans l'expérience, j'ai de très bons tutoriaux à te recommander. Il m'a fallu moins d'une semaine pour commencer à pondre un truc qui ressemble à quelque chose.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Phase 4 : habillage du niveau, ajout d'éléments de gameplay (bloquant mouvements et lignes de vue), ajoute du boss (et début de son _scripting_).

----------


## Maximelene

Phase 5 : ajout d'éléments de décor, et _scripting_ du niveau. Je n'avais pas encore créé le système d'objets interactifs, c'est maintenant fait : les 6 portes entourées d'un halo blanc peuvent être ouvertes par les personnages (et devront l'être si le joueur compte abattre le boss). Ce système servira pour un paquet d'autres éléments plus tard.

----------


## Maximelene

Aujourd'hui, j'ai travaillé sur les "trash mobs". En testant le jeu, j'ai relevé un soucis assez essentiel : j'ai créé des personnages doués en _monocible_, d'autres en _multicibles_. Seul soucis, comme mes trash mobs se baladaient en solo, les seconds n'avaient pas grande utilité.

J'ai donc réécrit une grande partie de mon code gérant les trash pour que ceux-ci apparaissent en groupes de 3 (sélectionnés aléatoirement, avec toujours 3 ennemis distincts). Pour compenser, ils sont évidemment moins puissants, mais en plus de me permettre de créer des personnages plus variés (plutôt que 20 personnages monocible), ça peuple un peu plus les cartes.

Côté gameplay, vu que les trashs sont plus fragiles et font moins de dégâts individuellement, ça permet aussi plus de variété, avec probablement le tank qui encaisse les dégâts d'un groupe pendant que les DPS se débarrassent vite fait d'un autre.

Seul soucis, du coup : mon code de _pathfinding_ était horriblement mal optimisé. Alors voir un PNJ ne pas bouger pendant 5 secondes le temps qu'il calcule son trajet, c'est déjà chiant quand il n'y en a que 2 ou 3, mais quand il y en 9, ça devient infernal. Je me suis donc attaqué à ce problème que je remettais au lendemain depuis beaucoup d'hiers. Le mouvement des PNJ est donc un peu moins optimisé (il est possible que le joueur puisse parfois _cheeser_, même si j'ai essayé de l'éviter), mais il est beaucoup plus rapide (genre 50 fois plus), ce qui rend les tours de l'ennemi bien plus agréables.

J'ai aussi pris la décision de retirer le bonus de dégât lorsqu'on attaquait un ennemi par derrière. En jeu, ça n'était finalement pas fun. Et en prime, comme ça m'obligeait à constamment réorienter les PNJ (pour qu'il ne restent pas comme des cons à regarder devant eux pendant qu'un PJ les contournait), ça rendait visuellement assez moche (les PNJ étaient sur pivot). Et puis tout simplement, c'était pas fun.

Côté visuels, j'ai trouvé un artiste au style assez cool qui pourrait me faire de jolies illustrations pour les personnages, afin de rendre notamment l'écran de sélection des personnages visuellement attrayant.



Bon, à part ça, WoW Classic sort mardi, je risque de ne pas beaucoup travailler dans les semaines à venir. Mais comme Oderon tactics est énormément inspiré de WoW, c'est pour faire des recherches, j'vous jure !  ::ninja::

----------


## Janer

Super tout ça! Par contre j'ai vraiment du mal à voir comment un pathfinding même mal optimisé peut prendre autant de temps! Tu devrais pouvoir trouver le chemin optimal en quelques ms même avec des centaines de milliers de "cases". Sans parler de simplifier encore en faisant des "grosses" quand y'a pas d'obstacles.

----------


## Maximelene

Là, je sais pas quoi te répondre.  ::P: 

J'ai utilisé l'algorithme de Dijkstra, que j'ai codé pour l'adapter à mon système. Il est néanmoins tout à fait possible que, dans mon ancienne version du pathfinding, je me sois lamentablement foiré et que j'ai analysé chaque chemin 50 fois. Vu que c'est un des premiers trucs que j'ai codé sur le projet, c'est tout à fait envisageable.  ::P:

----------


## Janer

> Là, je sais pas quoi te répondre. 
> 
> J'ai utilisé l'algorithme de Dijkstra, que j'ai codé pour l'adapter à mon système. Il est néanmoins tout à fait possible que, dans mon ancienne version du pathfinding, je me sois lamentablement foiré et que j'ai analysé chaque chemin 50 fois. Vu que c'est un des premiers trucs que j'ai codé sur le projet, c'est tout à fait envisageable.


Ok je vois! En tout cas tu as bien raison de pas revenir dessus pour le moment, tant que ça marche, il faut se concentrer sur l'essentiel! Moi j'aurai fait l'erreur de faire l'algo parfait.

----------


## Maximelene

Il va falloir que je revienne dessus, parce que visiblement y'a un soucis dedans. J'ai des fois des ennemis qui prennent des chemins totalement absurdes, preuve que mon algo est foireux. La cause des deux soucis est peut-être la même.  ::P: 

Ou alors je garde ça tel quel, ça ajoute un peu d'imprévisibilité.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Mais mince !! je tombe seulement sur ceci !!

Magnifique je veux tester !!! 

(drapal déguisé, oui  :^_^: )

----------


## Valenco

> Ou alors je garde ça tel quel, ça ajoute un peu d'imprévisibilité.


 ::P:  Ça me fait penser à un jeu, je ne sais plus lequel, dont les développeurs vantaient l'imprévisiblité des ennemis... alors qu'en fait ils avaient juste codé une ia totalement foireuse.

En tout cas, bravo pour ton boulot. Je suis le topic depuis longtemps et j'admire ta progression.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ça me fait penser à un jeu, je ne sais plus lequel, dont les développeurs vantaient l'imprévisiblité des ennemis... alors qu'en fait ils avaient juste codé une ia totalement foireuse.
> 
> En tout cas, bravo pour ton boulot. Je suis le topic depuis longtemps et j'admire ta progression.


GTA ?  ::ninja:: 

Merci.  ::P:

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Bon sinon c'est quand qu'on teste !?  ::love::

----------


## Maximelene

Quand Cube World & Star Citizen seront sortis. Peut-être un peu avant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rusty Cohle

> Quand Cube World & Star Citizen seront sortis. Peut-être un peu avant.


Mince, si j'avais su, j'aurai gardé mes brouzoufs envoyé à SC pour te les envoyer  :^_^:

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Deux petits trucs : 

a) "*la version finale aura de l'aliasing*".. perso, je me demande si ce n'est pas mieux comme ça, c'est un côté épuré que j'aime beaucoup.. aussi, pour les petites configurations, est-ce que cela ne serait pas mieux ?

b) Est-ce que tu envisages (je vais peut-être - certainement - raconter des conneries mais je me lance) : 

un mode de création de niveau : j'adorerais pouvoir faire une partie "skirmish" en choisissant ma team et en choisissant aussi l'équipe d'en face.. par exemple pouvoir mettre deux boss, ou pouvoir jouer contre les personnages eux-même !?un mode multijoueur : idem que plus haut, un mod "skirmish" ou chaque joueur choisi son roster, et bim ! on sort évidemment du mode "histoire" avec les actes qui se suivent, mais cela serait poilant de pouvoir faire évoluer ton équipe du mode histoire et la confronter online a une autre équipe (un peu comme ce qui se fait dans Blood Bowl  ::wub:: ).

----------


## Maximelene

Pour l'anti-aliasing, je peux t'assurer que sans, c'est horrible. On se croirait sur PS1. C'est d'autant plus visible, justement, que les graphismes sont assez épurés.  ::P: 

Pour la création de niveaux, ça serait à mon avis un boulot trop monstrueux pour que je l'envisage. Par contre, pour le mode multijoueurs, ça serait envisageable.  :;):

----------


## Rusty Cohle

En sus, est-ce que le mode multi ne serait pas intéressant pour le testing et le balancing ?

----------


## Maximelene

Probablement pas. L'équilibrage serait à mon avis tellement différent entre le PvE et le PvP (c'est un soucis qu'ont tous les jeux du genre) que je pense que ça me desservirait.

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Oui, tu as raison..  c'est juste que je rêve beaucoup   :;): 

Complètement autre chose : tu as déjà réfléchis à l'éventualité de vendre le jeu à un moment donné ? 

ps: quand tu as quelques minutes, tu voudras bien nous envoyer les chouettes tutos Unity dont tu parlais plus haut ?   Merci !

----------


## Maximelene

Mon objectif final est de vendre le jeu, oui.  ::): 

Pour les tutos, j'ai commencé par celui-ci, très axé débutants, et enchaîné (sans le terminer, je voulais juste les bases de Unity) sur celui-ci, qui a pour but de créer un H&S (mais donne des compétences très générales). Je ne l'ai pas terminé non plus, dès que j'ai eu l'impression d'en savoir assez pour continuer en auto didacte, c'est ce que j'ai fait.  ::P:

----------


## Rusty Cohle

> Mon objectif final est de vendre le jeu, oui.


Génial ! j'ai encore plus envie de tester !! 




> Pour les tutos, j'ai commencé par celui-ci, très axé débutants, et enchaîné (sans le terminer, je voulais juste les bases de Unity) sur celui-ci, qui a pour but de créer un H&S (mais donne des compétences très générales). Je ne l'ai pas terminé non plus, dès que j'ai eu l'impression d'en savoir assez pour continuer en auto didacte, c'est ce que j'ai fait.


Merci !

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Alors on dort ici ?  :^_^:   tu as une idée de la date de release de la version pre alpha ?

----------


## Maximelene

Wep, on dort ici. J'ai décidé de prendre des vacances sur le projet en même temps que mes vraies vacances IRL, donc je n'y touche pas jusqu'au 7 octobre. Ça fait du bien de lâcher du lest, je travaillais dessus littéralement tous les jours. Prendre d ela distance peut aussi permettre de voir les choses de façon différente.  :;): 

Aucune idée d'une éventuelle date de release, du coup.  ::P:

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Profite bien !! envoie une carte postale  :^_^:

----------


## Rusty Cohle

'tain c'est long tes vacances  ::sad::

----------


## Maximelene

Encore une semaine et demie.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rusty Cohle

> Encore une semaine et demie.


Kesse tu fous ici !!!  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai une alerte quand quelqu'un poste.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Va t'en !!

 ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

> Va t'en !!


Et le droit à la déconnexion ? Tu en fais quoi ? Arrêtez votre harcèlement monsieur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Va t'en !!


je suis en vacances, je suis donc là en permanence. 16h/24 sur CPC.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Fin des vacances, reprise du boulot demain.

Au programme : un gros travail sur le Nameless Knight, une séparation des attaques physiques et magiques, un système pour empêcher les ennemis de lancer des compétences spéciales sans les assommer (désarmement ou silence), et globalement, probablement un changement de la manière dont le jeu présente sa structure (je compte m'éloigner de l'idée d'un scénario linéaire, assez casse-gueule vu mes compétences, pour me réorienter vers un système dans lequel le joueur gère une guilde entreprenant des missions). Cette dernière décision risque d'ailleurs d'entraîner un changement de nom du jeu (ironiquement, pour qu'il reprenne le nom de sa version "brouillon", que j'avais abandonné il y a un an  ::P: ).

----------


## Maximelene

Petit changement de design pour un de mes personnages, Cassandra, la pyromancienne.

J'avais deux idées de design distinctes pour elles, et je galérais à combiner les deux. La plus originale, mais la moins thématique, part donc finalement sur un autre personnage, pour conserver celle qui collait le mieux.

Cassandra a donc comme ressource une jauge d'Ardeur. Chacune de ses compétences fait monter cette jauge, et celle-ci réduit progressivement. Si Cassandra atteint 100, elle explose, subit un très grand nombre de dégâts (elle meurt, en théorie), et en inflige une partie aux alliés et ennemis proches.

Là où ça peut devenir intéressant, c'est de lui appliquer, avant ça, un bouclier, un effet réduisant les dégâts ou, comme en dispose un des autres personnages déjà créé, un effet permettant de diviser les dégâts reçus sur plusieurs tours. Cassandra devient alors une bombe humaine, qu'il peut être intéressant de volontairement faire exploser au milieu d'un groupe d'ennemis.

Combiné à sa compétence Living Bomb, qui fait exploser sa cible au bout de 2 tours, et transforme les autres ennemis proches en bombe (cet effet pouvant se répéter indéfiniment, je sens déjà venir la compétence impossible à équilibrer), je pense qu'elle pourra être intéressante à jouer, même si ses autres compétences sont plutôt classiques. Sachant qu'elle dispose d'une autre AoE (que j'ai mise en place uniquement parce que son effet visuel était cool  ::ninja:: ), ce personnage favorisera les joueurs capables de jouer correctement avec le placement des ennemis.

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Excellent !!!

----------


## Maximelene

C'est un peu buggué par contre : quand Cassandra explose, les alliés reçoivent le bon montant de dégâts, mais les ennemis reçoivent 2.5 millions de dégâts.  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : c'est corrigé, heureusement.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Nouveau changement de design relativement important ces derniers jours : la disparition des Points d'Action.

Depuis le début du projet, chaque personnage dispose, lors de son tour, d'un seul Point d'Action lui permettant d'utiliser une seule compétence. C'est un système basique que j'ai codé parce qu'il était habituel, sans vraiment me demander s'il était pertinent. Et plus le projet avançait, plus je mettais en place d'exceptions à ce système (compétences disposant de plusieurs charges, compétences ne dépensant pas de points d'action, etc...).

J'ai donc décidé de virer complètement le concept. Dorénavant, les seules limitations concernant l'utilisation des compétences sont le montant en ressource, et le temps de recharge.

Ça a en plus l'avantage de me donner plus de liberté sur pas mal de compétences. En effet, tous les personnages avaient une compétence basique, ne coûtant pas de ressource (seulement un point d'action), équivalant en gros à l'attaque automatique de n'importe quel MMO, et servant à attaquer même quand le personnage est en manque de ressources. Cette compétence va majoritairement disparaître, et me permettre plus de créativité (au lieu d'avoir une compétence basique et 4 compétences intéressantes, je vais avoir 5 compétences valables).

Ça facilite aussi la lisibilité et la compréhension du jeu. C'est un élément de moins à prendre en compte, élément que je galérais à rendre visible et compréhensible (j'ai eu plusieurs joueurs qui galéraient à voir ce que chaque personnage pouvait faire ou non). Bref, je simplifie les mécaniques de base, pour rendre plus intéressantes les mécaniques spécifiques à chaque personnage, ça correspond exactement à mon orientation pour ce jeu.  ::):

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Faut que tu arrêtes de poster.. j’en peux plus d’attendre  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Ces derniers jours, j'ai notamment travaillé sur l'interface du jeu. J'ai comme objectif d'avoir créé l'interface permettant de choisir ses personnages pour le prochain build, mais pour ça il faut un menu qui ressemble à quelque chose. Et pour l'instant, c'était, comment dire... dégueulasse.



Du coup, j'ai succombé à l'appel de l'Asset Store et pris un pack qui, à défaut d'être original, est au moins fonctionnel. J'améliorerai le style plus tard, mais c'est propre maintenant (à part pour le bouton Start, que je dois vraiment changer).



Comme vous pouvez le voir, j'ai ajouté un mode Hardcore, dont le principe est simple : si un de vos personnages meurt, impossible de le ressusciter (jusqu'à la fin de la mission, pas définitivement). Inutile de dire que si c'est votre soigneur ou votre tank, vous êtes dans la merde. C'est une option sympa à avoir, et ça m'a pris 10 minutes à coder, donc ça va.  ::P: 

Comme vous pouvez aussi le voir, j'aime bien les références.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Bien motivé aujourd'hui, j'ai profité d'être en repos pour me lever tôt (5h du matin, en même temps que ma copine  ::P: ) et bosser sur l'écran de sélection des personnages.

Je ne m'attendais pas à l'avoir terminé en une journée, mais ça s'est avéré plus facile et rapide que prévu ! Du coup, voilà enfin de quoi changer de personnages, inspecter leurs capacités, et voir à quoi ils ressemblent, sans avoir à rentrer dans le code. Ça va faciliter mes tests.  ::lol:: 



Bon par contre, j'ai apparemment cassé le menu des paramètres, et le bouton permettant de quitter le jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rusty Cohle

C’est parce qu’on n’aura jamais envie de quitter  :;): 

J’aime bien l’interface, sobre, vraiment bien.

Par contre se lever à 5h du mat’ là je ne pige pas  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Je suis plutôt du matin. Ça me donne l'impression d'avoir des journées plus longues, et je suis plus facilement actif que si je me lève à 10 heures. Donc je fais ça assez souvent.  ::P:

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Total respect !
Je suis incapable de bosser avant quelques cafés et (ça peut paraître étrange) un trajet en voiture.. très difficile de bosser de la maison.. bref c’est pas le sujet. 

La prochaine version sort quand sinon !? *angel*

----------


## Maximelene

Aucune idée. Mais je raye petit à petit les trucs que je veux y voir, donc ça approche, lentement mais sûrement.  ::P: 

Là je "me repose" en créant un personnage.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Hop, encore une journée plutôt productive. J'ai corrigé quelques bugs, et terminé un nouveau personnage, que j'avais en tête depuis longtemps, mais que je remettais au lendemain en permanence parce que j'avais peur de galérer à créer une de ses compétences.



Ce nouveau format rend la présentation des personnages plus pratique.  ::P: 

Et oui, je sais, les raccourcis affichés sur les boutons sont faux. J'ai oublié de les changer.  ::ninja:: 

Zaorak est donc un barbare mort-vivant, qui n'est maintenu en vie que par sa propre rage. Il perd constamment de la vie, et se soigne en infligeant des dégâts.

Pour générer de la ressource, il doit attaquer un ennemi avec sa compétence de base, mais ne peut pas attaquer une cible qu'il a déjà visé avec celle-ci. Combiné au fait que toutes ses autres compétences soient des attaques de zone, c'est un personnage idéal pour démolir les _trash mobs_, mais qui s'avèrera totalement inutile face à des ennemis isolés.

Une bonne partie de mon après-midi a été consacrée à coder sa quatrième compétence, un très classique saut comme peuvent le faire les barbares de Diablo, qui fait exploser le sol à l'atterrissage. J'étais tellement fier du résultat que j'ai passé 3 minutes à le faire sauter partout en faisant des bruits avec ma bouche.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Mdr !!

----------


## Kazemaho

Roh j'avais jamais cliqué sur ta signature...
GG à toi, c'est super engageant comme projet  ::):

----------


## Jdourd

Félicitations pour le boulot déjà accompli. Ça a l'air prometteur !

----------


## Maximelene

Merci à tous les deux !  ::):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

J'ai aussi cliqué sur la signature par curiosité, et je suis assez content de l'avoir fait.
C'est très intéressant comme projet et ça fait plaisir de te voir faire un truc aussi recherché et constructif (pour changer  ::ninja::  )

Drapeau aussi, comme on dit chez nous.

----------


## Maximelene

T'as pas encore vu le jeu se moquer de toi de manière condescendante à la moindre décision illogique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rusty Cohle

> T'as pas encore vu le jeu se moquer de toi de manière condescendante à la moindre décision illogique.


Ben non, on attends une version de test  ::ninja:: 

 ::rolleyes::   ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Je travaille activement à une prochaine version de test. Je travaille en ce moment à avoir un vrai cheminement dans le jeu (écran titre, menu principal, combat, retour au menu) qui ne nécessite pas de bricoler pour pouvoir jouer. Je crée aussi des outils qui me permettront de tester le jeu et ses bugs (notamment, en ce moment même, un écran de fin de niveau affichant des stats sur les personnages, pour commencer à équilibrer un peu le jeu). Ensuite je remet à plat les deux niveaux jouables pour m'assurer qu'ils fonctionnent, et normalement ça devrait constituer la prochaine version jouable.  :;):

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Top !! j'ai vraiment hâte de collaborer avec toi pour ce super projet !!

----------


## Maximelene

Moi aussi, ça me fait plaisir de voir quelqu'un d'aussi motivé.  ::):

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Et ne me demande pas pourquoi.. je n'arrive pas à l'expliquer moi-même ;-)

Je ne sais pas, j'ai l'impression que le KS pourrait.. marcher  ::wub::

----------


## Maximelene

Si je devais choisir, ce serait plutôt une Early Access qu'un Kickstarter. Ça a l'avantage de ne pas avoir un palier arbitraire (ce qui est idéal quand on a besoin d'un montant spécifique, moins quand ça n'est pas le cas).

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Effectivement ! Genre un Early Access à 50% du prix de sortie ?

----------


## Maximelene

Peut-être pas 50% quand-même, mais dans l'idée, oui, ce serait ça.  :;): 

Mais d'abord, je vais devoir passer par la phase qui m'inquiète le plus : faire connaître mon jeu.  ::sad:: 


A part ça, je viens de finir d'implémenter une console in-game, qui me facilitera le travail de testing (et me permettra d'ajouter des cheat codes au jeu si l'envie m'en prend  ::P: ).

----------


## Jdourd

Est-ce que tu as imaginé faire un log des actions des joueurs/npc ?
Cela permettrait de faire des replays pour constater les bugs, et de pouvoir reprendre à n'importe quel début de tour pour tester l'équilibrage.

----------


## Maximelene

Je pense que ça serait plus de boulot à créer que ça ne me ferait gagner de temps au final.  ::P:

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Faire connaître le jeu.. c’est pas pour tout de suite  :;):  

Sinon quelques vidéos de gameplay bien senties ça sera déjà pas mal.

Mais clairement c’est un défi en soit.

----------


## Kazemaho

Ah mais super intéressé aussi de tester (sous reserve d'avoir le temps à ce moment la)  ::): 

Je passe trop de temps sur des tests de grosses prod AAA, ca ferait du bien d'avoir un projet plus modeste pour une fois  :^_^: 

Par contre, pour l'equilibrage, je te conseille aussi d'avoir la possibilité d'afficher ton ecran de stat a tout moment et pas juste en fin de niveau (pour le testeur, pas le commun des mortels).

----------


## Maximelene

Ah oui tiens, j'avais pas pensé à ça. Je ferai ça demain. Merci pour la suggestion.  ::): 




> Faire connaître le jeu.. c’est pas pour tout de suite


Si, justement. Absolument tous les développeurs indépendants du monde conseillent de communiquer aussi tôt que possible, pour créer une communauté. C'est indispensable pour espérer vendre son jeu.

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Alors créons ça !! on peut en discuter quand tu veux !

----------


## Molina

Je pose mes valises pour avoir la petite vignette. 

Sinon, je suis très impressionné par le boulot que tu as accompli en si peu de temps. Vraiment.

----------


## Maximelene

Merci !  ::): 

Ce qui est fun quand on a un projet créé en parallèle de l'apprentissage d'un langage et d'un logiciel, c'est qu'on en apprend tous les jours.

Ce qui est moins fun, c'est qu'on revient régulièrement sur du code pourtant pas si vieux, et qu'on se demande quel genre d'âne alcoolique a pu programmer ça.

Et encore, je suis de mauvaise foi : j'ai corrigé hier des erreurs que j'aurais dû arrêter de faire il y a des années, bien avant de me mettre à Unity (bonjour la fonctionnalité gentiment étalée sur pas moins de 5 fichiers différents, alors que 3 lignes dans un seul fichier suffisaient  ::ninja:: ).

Hier, j'ai donc passé ma journée à tester et débuguer. J'ai arrêté juste avant d'avoir envie de me jeter de ma fenêtre, du 11ème étage.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Pas beaucoup de mises à jour parce que je bosse sur le peaufinage d'une version jouable.

Je passe une bonne partie de mon temps à corriger des bugs divers et variés, allant du lourd (si le joueur clique juste à la fin d'une animation d'attaque, le jeu freeze) à l'absurde (les personnages joueur peuvent se ressusciter eux-même). Comme j'ai retravaillé tout le système de compétences ces derniers mois, le niveau 2, qui était "terminé", ne fonctionnait plus du tout, je dois donc y retaper pas mal de trucs.

A côté de ça, je touche aussi à pas mal de détails sur l'expérience générale. J'ai retravaillé le "screen shake", qui était vraiment exagéré (la subtilité n'est pas mon fort  ::P: ), j'ajoute progressivement des effets aux attaques (ça fait une différence énorme sur le feeling du jeu), et je touche à pas mal de petites fonctionnalités.

J'ai aussi, enfin, un menu de paramètres un peu fonctionnel, évidemment très limité pour l'instant, mais qui fera une bonne base. J'ai tenté d'y inclure les paramètres de résolution, pour supprimer la fenêtre de démarrage par défaut d'Unity (qui, peut-être par élitisme, me semble crier au joueur que le développeur est fainéant), mais il s'avère que Unity est très chiant sur ce point, donc je met ça de côté pour cette version.

Et quand je veux faire une pause, mais me sentir quand-même productif, j'expérimente avec un _setting_ différent. Depuis le début du projet, l'idée était que le "moteur" du jeu puisse être utilisé pour autre chose que de la fantasy, du coup c'est potentiellement intéressant de le tester dans d'autres conditions (et ça me permet de varier un peu). Dans mes rêves les plus fous, toute la partie fantasy du jeu ne serait qu'une des multiples aventures disponibles. Mais on ne va pas viser la lune pour l'instant...  ::P: 

Mais le résultat, pour l'instant, c'est que je peux potentiellement ajouter à votre groupe d'aventuriers une punk armée d'un AK-47 bricolé, et de grenades.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Je suis en train de m'éclater à travailler sur ce thème différent. C'est un peu comme un vent d'air frais pour moi, qui bosse 7 jours sur 7 sur ce projet.

Du coup, je me suis dit que créer un niveau entier, assez basique mais quand-même fun, et le distribuer gratuitement pourrait être un bon outil promotionnel.  ::P: 

A voir ce que j'arrive à en faire. En tout cas, je crois que je ne vais pas bosser sur le cœur du jeu lui-même demain (enfin, pas directement : le travail sur ce thème m'oblige à mettre en place des fonctionnalités qui me serviront plus tard, donc c'est pas non plus perdu), seulement sur ce mode.

----------


## Jdourd

C'est dommage qu'un puisse plus s'auto-rez, c'est utile quand on fait de la merde en temps que joueur  ::ninja:: 

Si tu fais différents thèmes, tu comptes le mixer à un moment ? À quand les aventuriers contre les pirates ninja de l'espace ? :P

----------


## Maximelene

Je pense m'être un peu emballé sur les différentes thèmes, à froid ce matin je me rend compte que c'est peut-être un peu exagéré comme idée.  ::P: 

Je voulais faire Ninja Hitler contre les Vikings de l'Espace.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mandow

J'avais pas vu ce projet, c'est trop chouette, et tu as l'air bien avancé !

Je l'achèterai/testerai avec plaisir quand il sortira  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Merci.  ::): 

Si vous voulez tester la prochaine version, n'hésitez pas. Je pense qu'elle sera cruciale pour la validation du cœur des fonctionnalités du jeu, avant de me mettre à la création effrénée de contenu.  ::P:

----------


## Jdourd

Toujours dispo pour tester, que ce soit sous Windows ou Linux  :^_^:

----------


## Kazemaho

Pareil, et j'ai un beau panel de test a la maison avec les gosses et madame  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Un panel de test maison, le rêve !  ::wub::

----------


## Maximelene

J'avais envie de changer un peu ce soir, tout en travaillant sur la partie classique du jeu, donc j'ai trahi ma résolution et commencé à créer un nouveau personnage, qui me trottait dans la tête depuis un moment déjà.



Le Docteur Malifaux (nul ne sait si c'est un homme ou une femme) a quitté sa ville d'origine après avoir été accusé du meurtre d'un certain nombre de notables visiblement corrompus. C'est un dingue qui se prend pour un justicier.

Il utilise une arme qu'il a conçue lui-même, et qui s'avère aussi dangereuse pour ses cibles que pour son utilisateur (il prend des dégâts quand il l'utilise).

C'est un fana de potions, qu'il utilise pour toutes les occasions, en général pour les lancer sur ses ennemis. Ce n'est malheureusement pas l'outil avec lequel il excelle : il lui arrive souvent de rater sa cible. Globalement, chacune de ses potions a une chance de dériver de jusqu'à 3 cases lorsqu'il les lance. Et comme elles affectent autant les ennemis que les alliés, les conséquences peuvent être fâcheuses.

L'une de ses potions, la potion de Permafrost, gèle ses cibles pour un tour, les empêchant d'agir, mais aussi de recevoir des dégâts ou des soins. Elle peut être utile pour gérer un groupe de monstres un peu gênant le temps de s'occuper de leurs potes, ou même pour mettre en sécurité un allié en danger (à condition de réussir à le toucher, évidemment).


Je suis particulièrement fier de mes outils : il ne m'a fallu que très peu de temps pour mettre en place ce personnage, même en comptant ses fonctionnalités spécifiques (la capacité qui peut dériver, ou le fait de geler un adversaire, notamment). Du coup, il devrait être jouable dans la prochaine version, je pense.  ::P:

----------


## Kazemaho

Sympa comme concept je trouve  ::): 

Au niveau des assets, tu les faits toi même ou tu utilises des assets tout fait de Unity?
juste par curiosité  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Je ne fais absolument rien moi-même côté assets. Je n'ai jamais rien modélisé de ma vie, et ce n'est pas ma priorité. Je me concentre sur la partie design & programmation (mon avis est sans doute biaisé, mais c'est l'essentiel dans un jeu je trouve).  ::P: 

Pour les modèles 3D, les assets viennent presque tous de Synty Studios, dont j'aime beaucoup le style low-poly, et qui ont une large variété de packs disponibles.

----------


## Molina

> Je ne fais absolument rien moi-même côté assets. Je n'ai jamais rien modélisé de ma vie, et ce n'est pas ma priorité. Je me concentre sur la partie design & programmation (mon avis est sans doute biaisé, mais c'est l'essentiel dans un jeu je trouve). 
> 
> Pour les modèles 3D, les assets viennent presque tous de Synty Studios, dont j'aime beaucoup le style low-poly, et qui ont une large variété de packs disponibles.


Etrangement, moi c'est tout le contraire. Je code parce que je suis bien obligé, mais si je trouve un asset qui le fait pour moi, je ne me prive pas. Par contre, niveau "art" je m'occupe de tout (même si je suis nul).

----------


## Maximelene

Les deux facettes d'une même pièce !  ::P: 

L'avantage, c'est que les asset stores sont plein d'outils qui peuvent faciliter toute la partie programmation. L'inconvénient étant évidemment que, s'agissant de trucs préfaits, ils sont plus difficilement paramétrables.

Personnellement, j'essaie de faire le maximum de zéro. Déjà parce que j'aime programmer, mais aussi parce que ça me permet d'avoir exactement le truc qui me convient (et comme j'ai tendance à être maniaque sur des points de détails parfois ridicules...). C'est aussi un bon moyen d'apprendre.

C'est néanmoins un excellent moyen de générer un paquet de bugs du à mon manque d'expérience.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kazemaho

Ah ben oui, moi pareil, j'ai horreur de reprendre du code d'un autre du coup je fais toujours tout moi-même quitte a réinventé la roue (au moins la roue aura les dimensions exactes que je veux lui donner).

Par contre comme je suis pas du tout artiste, le coté graphique ca me saoule très vite.

----------


## Mandow

Perso quand je bosse sur un jeu, c'est à une game jam avec une équipe, donc j'ai des artistes qui font les assets, des devs qui font le code, et moi je remplis des tableaux excel que personne ne regarde. Mais je ne les prends pas ailleurs, je fais mes propres excels !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

L'important, c'est d'y croire.  ::ninja:: 

Et de faire du café à ceux qui sont productifs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Après une semaine peu productive (malade, puis soucis techniques liés à mon incapacité à correctement mettre Unity à jour, ayant entraîné une réimportation de tous mes assets pour une durée totale de 18 heures réparties sur 2 jours  ::|: ), je peux enfin continuer à bosser.

Je suis toujours sur le peaufinage d'une version jouable. Les 6 ennemis de base ont maintenant chacun des compétences spécifiques, allant de l'invocation d'un totem de soins à la disparition ninja pour réapparaître dans le dos du soigneur et lui mettre un coup de poignard entre les omoplates. Les boss des deux niveaux sont fonctionnels, et tout le cœur du jeu fonctionne correctement. En fait, en écrivant ça, je me rend compte que je pourrais presque valider cette version dès maintenant.

J'ai volontairement décidé de faire l'impasse sur de l'équilibrage pour cette version. Après réflexion, le principal est de valider les mécaniques, et je pense que m'emmerder à faire de l'équilibrage à ce niveau d'avancée ne me fera que perdre du temps. Je démarrerai l'équilibrage une fois que j'aurais une réelle progression dans le jeu (que celui-ci ne sera pas uniquement composé des niveaux 4 et 5, en fait  ::P: ). Du coup, la version test risque d'être un peu pétée, dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Tant pis.  ::happy2:: 

J'ai été surpris ce matin par un comportement des ennemis que je n'avais pas volontairement codé. Mon système était censé déterminer le comportement des PNJ au début de leur tour, mais il s'est avéré qu'il leur permettait de changer d'avis en plein milieu d'une action. J'en ai ainsi vu un avancer vers un personnage, subir des dégâts d'une AoE d'un autre, et décider finalement d'aller attaquer ce dernier puisque celui-ci était aussi à portée.  ::):

----------


## Rusty Cohle

C'est génial alors !!!!

----------


## Maximelene

Pré-Alpha 1 _buildée_, zippée, et en cours d'upload. Dans les boîtes mail de ceux qui se sont portés volontaires dans quelques minutes !  ::): 

Il reste des bugs mineurs, mais je n'ai rien constaté de bloquant. Comme dit, je n'ai presque pas fait d'équilibrage sur cette version, et du coup le jeu est vraiment dur. Je ne m'attends pas à ce que vous finissiez le niveau 5, notamment.  ::P: 

Je ferais un état des lieux demain sur l'avancée du jeu, ce qui me convient ou pas dans la version actuelle, et mes plans pour l'avenir proche. N'hésitez pas à partager des screens si l'envie vous en prend, moi je vais en profiter pour mettre à jour celui de l'OP.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Hop ! Ce post sera un mini devlog consacré à la Pré-Alpha 1, et à ce que je peux y améliorer. Comme à chaque fois, ça sera beaucoup de réflexion "à haute voix".  ::P: 

Personnages

J'ai l'impression que, pour qu'un personnage soit réellement intéressant, il doit posséder un _gimmick_. Pas forcément quelque chose de très appuyé, mais assez pour lui donner une identité. Les trajectoires hasardeuses de Malifaux ou le vampirisme de Zaroak, par exemple. Les personnages sans gimmick paraissent, à côté de ceux-ci, assez banals et, si je les garde sans réels gimmicks, je dois les soigner au mieux. Or, ça n'est pas forcément le cas.

*Athelia :* Athelia, la Paladine du groupe, est un personnage qui me tient à cœur : c'est le personnage que je joue sur presque tous mes MMO. Malheureusement, en l'état actuel, le personnage n'a pas grand intérêt. Son sort Hallowed Ground, qui permet de créer une zone dans laquelle elle devra idéalement rester, lui donne un peu d'identité, mais ça ne suffit pas.
Ses auras passives sont un genre de mécanique qui marche bien dans un MMO, où on cherche l'optimisation et où on fait du theorycrafting, mais dans un jeu comme celui-ci, difficile de ressentir la différence d'un -5% de dégâts subis sans en monter les valeurs de manière exagérée. J'envisage de faire sauter cette compétence.
Ce personnage est aussi un bon exemple de ma tendance à implémenter "par défaut" des mécaniques basiques. L'attaque de base d'Athelia n'a aucune réelle personnalité, et manque totalement d'un quelconque intérêt. Je pourrais sans soucis fusionner les deux premières attaques, et laisser de la place pour une nouvelle mécanique (j'avais pensé à une épée de Damoclès, qui tomberait lentement sur un ennemi donné).

*The Nameless Knight :* là aussi, gros manque de personnalité (c'est marrant que pour moi, qui joue tank dans 90% de mes jeux, je galère à leur donner un intérêt). Sa compétence de Riposte est intéressante, mais au-delà de ça, on est dans le banal le plus complet. Je pense être bloqué par mon envie de faire de ce personnage une référence à Dark Souls, qui du coup m'empêche de sortir des sentiers battus. J'envisage d ele mettre de côté, ou de le garder comme ennemi, et de le remplacer par un personnage m'appartenant, plutôt que de vouloir absolument cette référence.

*Hemelsdael :* à nouveau, un personnage sans grand intérêt côté gameplay, trop basique. Je suis par contre dingue de son apparence, je dois donc trouver quelque chose qui colle avec. Comme pour Athelia, sa compétence de "buff" me semble peu utile (et j'ai l'impression que le jeu ne colle pas trop à ce genre de mécaniques). Beaucoup de choses à revoir.

*Dr. Malifaux :* c'était un des personnages qui me trottait dans la tête depuis le plus longtemps, et j'apprécie le résultat. Je dois travailler sur l'identité de ses compétences, mais sa mécanique générale me plaît beaucoup, et en fait un personnage réellement intéressant.

*Ogu'ri :* un personnage intéressant aussi, mais pour lequel je galère un peu quand-même. Sa mécanique d'équilibre élémentaire la rend, j'ai l'impression, assez peu agréable à jouer. J'envisageais de remplacer le blocage des compétences par une amélioration de celles-ci (un retour positif plutôt qu'un négatif, dans un sens), qui laisserait au joueur le choix de l'ignorer (mais le récompenserait s'il ne le fait pas).

*Cassandra et Everis :* deux personnages potentiellement intéressants, mais qui ont simplement besoin de plus de travail.

Niveaux

*La Prison :* les mécaniques générales me semblent "brouillon". J'aimerais beaucoup vos retours là-dessus.

*La Bibliothèque :* la mécanique centrale me plaît beaucoup ici. Elle est claire, lisible, mais reste dangereuse si mal gérée (bisous Heigan !). Par contre, Thar'Umb, le gros orc, ne sert à rien du tout. Je ne sais pas si je vais le garder, mais j'ai peur que la sorcière seule fasse "trop peu". A voir.

Globalement, je vais devoir trouver un équilibre entre les packs de monstres et les boss. C'est là-dessus que se jouera le rythme du jeu, à mon avis, et ce que je dois soigner.

----------


## Kazemaho

Bon, je m'amuse comme un petit fou perso  ::): 

Les bugs, tu veux qu'on te les remonte ici ou plutot par email ?

----------


## Maximelene

Tu peux les remonter ici si tu veux.  :;): 

Je sais déjà que, apparemment, le jeu ne vérifie pas les lignes de vue à l'utilisation d'une compétence. J'ai apparemment oublié de porter ce bout de code quand j'ai réécrit tout le système de compétences.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kazemaho

C'est le fils qui a decouvert que la druidesse (je sui mauvais avec les noms...) pouvait faire des will o wisp a volonte et que le moteur pédalait dans la semoule si y en avait trop.
Il est reste bloqué 10 minutes avant de se dire que ca avait du planter  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Ah tiens, il n'a pas de temps de recharge le Will'o Wisp ?

Ça rend bien visuellement, on se croirait à Noël.  ::ninja:: 

Merci.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Coucou ! J'aurais besoin de votre avis sur un truc. Je travaille sur le premier niveau de l'acte 1 (niveau volontairement plus petit que les autres), et je galère avec un choix visuel.



La première option fait plus "propre", c'est une vraie ville, pas un repaire de bouseaux, mais elle est aussi, je trouve, beaucoup trop chargée, et empêche une lecture rapide du jeu. La seconde fait plus "bouseaux", justement (et littéralement  ::P: ), mais son style plus simple rend le jeu plus lisible.

A votre avis ?

Mon alternative à la première solution serait d'utiliser une texture de briques un peu "cartoony", mais je n'en trouve pas qui me convienne, aucune ne colle correctement au style du jeu...

----------


## Maximelene

Ou je peux me passer des modèles 3D de chemins, difficiles à accorder avec les textures, et n'utiliser que celles-ci.

----------


## Kazemaho

Mon avis:

Pour les pavés, les bandes sont trop marquées et c'est pas beau. Il te faudrait une texture plus large ou qui raccordent mieux.

La boue, ca ne fait pas très ville.

Sans modèle 3d, je trouve ca sympa mais ca fait place et pas rue.

Par contre, une option que je voudrais te proposer et qui me semble vitale dans ce genre de jeu c'est de pouvoir affiché la grille hexagonale tout le temps (activable ou désactivable).

Je continue les tests approfondi ce weekend mais en tout cas, c'est très propre pour l'instant  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> Mon avis:
> 
> Pour les pavés, les bandes sont trop marquées et c'est pas beau. Il te faudrait une texture plus large ou qui raccordent mieux.
> 
> La boue, ca ne fait pas très ville.
> 
> Sans modèle 3d, je trouve ca sympa mais ca fait place et pas rue.


Du coup, la troisième option peut facilement se corriger avec plus de décor pour accentuer le côté rue.  ::P: 

Pas bête pour l'affichage de la grille, je met ça sur la liste. Merci.  :;):

----------


## Ymnargue

Perso je préfère la troisième option.
Je regarde le topic depuis un certain temps. 

Déjà, avant tout, je voudrais dire que tu m'impressionnes. J'ai l'impression de te connaître sans pour autant te connaître, après toutes ses années sur le forum. Et te voir développer un tel projet avec autant de qualité, pour être honnête, je n'y aurais pas cru il y a quelques années. Aujourd'hui, tu le fais pourtant, tu le fais bien, et le résultat actuel est vraiment impressionnant.

J'espère un jour tester le bouzin  ::):

----------


## Rusty Cohle

La troisième option me semble un beau compromis aussi.

J'ai eu le temps de commencer à tester un peu aussi... et comme je passe 3 jours à l’hôpital, si tout va bien je devrais pouvoir te faire un petit rapport si mon portable "boulot" supporte bien le jeu  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Merci Slowhand !  ::lol:: 

Je garde la troisième option, du coup, avec de l'habillage à venir pour rendre ça plus vivant.  :;): 




> Par contre, une option que je voudrais te proposer et qui me semble vitale dans ce genre de jeu c'est de pouvoir affiché la grille hexagonale tout le temps (activable ou désactivable).


Fait !  ::): 

J'espère pouvoir répondre aux suggestions aussi efficacement le jour où le jeu sera en vente.  ::ninja:: 



Ne faites pas trop attention aux couleurs des toits, ce sont les couleurs par défaut du pack que j'utilise, je vais les changer.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Le premier niveau commence doucement à prendre forme.



Dans l'acte 1, vous affronterez la Garde de la cité d'Arellia qui, aux ordres d'un mystérieux commanditaire, a changé d'allégeance et mis à sac la cité (oui, y'a des bribes de scénario dans le jeu  ::P: ). Le premier niveau, les canaux, vous mettra face au capitaine de la garde, tranquillement planqué derrière sa barricade improvisée, protégé par ses fusiliers. Il refusera de bouger de là, il faudra donc aller le chercher.

Un combat sans stratégie vraiment particulière, s'agissant du tout premier niveau.

----------


## Maximelene

Que serait un groupe d'aventuriers sans un connard de Warlock de merde une liche ?!



Frank (son nom est définitivement provisoire) est donc, comme annoncé, une liche. Mais Frank (non, sérieusement, nom provisoire) est surtout un connard, puisqu'il génère sa ressource en ponctionnant non pas sa propre force vitale (c'est une liche, il n'en a plus beaucoup), mais celle des autres.

Mais Frank (je commence à douter du fait que ce nom soit réellement provisoire) est aussi très utile, puisqu'il a la capacité de geler un ennemi pour une durée indéfinie (jusqu'à ce qu'il décide de le libérer, pour pouvoir en geler un autre).

Frank aura peut-être aussi la capacité de "charmer" les ennemis, j'hésite encore à coller deux sorts de Crowd Control sur le même personnage (le soucis étant que si ce n'est pas lui qui a ce sort, je ne sais pas trop sur qui le coller).


Pour l'anecdote, il s'appelle Frank parce que son pack d'animation est créé par un dénommé Frank Climax, et qu'on trouve ses noms où on peut.  ::ninja:: 

Son nom de famille est par contre tout choisi : Nevac, en référence à une célèbre liche de D&D.


EDIT : il s'appelle Vittorius.

----------


## Haelnak



----------


## Maximelene

Bienvenue !  ::lol::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Moi j'aimais bien Frank comme nom. Frank la liche.
Avec des dialogues de bâtard.

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai peur que Frank fasse bizarre comme nom.  ::P: 


J'ai ajouté une option pour la résolution, et découvert que mon interface ne _scalait_ pas du tout comme il faut. En-dessous de 1920x1080, c'est illisible.  ::sad::

----------


## Maximelene

Après deux semaines de pause forcée (putain de fêtes de fin d'année de mes couilles), et pas mal de difficultés à me remettre à bosser (j'ai fini par démarrer un autre projet histoire de me vider un peu la tête une semaine, ça m'a en prime permis d'apprendre quelques trucs), je suis de retour sur Oderon Tactics !  ::lol:: 

Objectif : terminer le premier niveau, améliorer les animations (j'ai investi dans un pack d'animations trop cool, préférant limiter la quantité au profit de la qualité, je pense que les joueurs ne seront pas dérangés par des "recyclages" d'animations si celles-ci sont de bonne qualité), commencer à introduire du son.

----------


## Enyss

> J'ai peur que Frank fasse bizarre comme nom.


Tu peux l'appeller Franken, Franken Stein  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Non, je ne vais pas faire ce genre de gag.  ::ninja:: 

Probablement pas.

----------


## Maximelene

Résumé de la journée : j'ai passé une partie de ma matinée à faire en sorte que les animations de course influent la vitesse des mouvements pour les rendre plus naturels. Mais en fait, ça ne colle pas avec le style "simple" du jeu (c'est difficile à expliquer, mais ça faisait artificiel). Je suis donc revenu au point de départ.  ::|: 

Là, je viens de passer plus d'une heure à créer des animations en miroir, pour que les ennemis soient plus sympathiques visuellement (s'ils sont de 3/4, autant qu'ils le soient en direction de la caméra, leur face avant est plus intéressant que leur face arrière). Après en avoir fait un bon morceau, je me suis rendu compte qu'il me suffisait d'appliquer un scaling de -1 sur le personnage pour obtenir le même effet sans avoir à créer de nouvelles animations.  ::|: 

A part ça, j'ai des soucis de scaling de l'interface, liés au fait que, quand j'ai commencé à travailler dessus, je ne savais pas exactement ce que je faisais. Pour corriger ça, je dois redimensionenr manuellement chaque élément de l'interface, individuellement.  :Vibre: 

Une journée productive...  ::lol::

----------


## Maximelene

Ça faisait quelques temps que je cherchais une identité un peu plus prononcée pour Cassandra, ma pyromancienne. Difficile d'en faire un personnage intéressant quand elle est ce qu'il y a de plus cliché comme personnage de RPG.

Je crois que The Witcher et Marvel Ultimate Alliance, dans lequel se trouve Scarlet Witch, m'ont influencés : Cassandra a abandonné les boules de feu pour se consacrer à la magie du Chaos, sous le titre de Thaumaturge (qui en jette quand-même carrément plus que pyromancienne).

Sa capacité de poser une "bombe" sur un ennemi reste, mais cette bombe augmente maintenant les dégâts que Cassandra inflige à sa cible de 50% durant sa "période d'incubation". Le joueur est donc amené à choisir une cible et à s'y tenir, faisant de Cassandra une spécialiste du monocible. En prime, l'explosion classique a été remplacée par un trou noir du plus bel effet.  ::lol:: 

Elle génère toujours de la ressource quand elle utilise ses sorts, et explose quand elle en a trop, mais le montant généré est maintenant plus ou moins aléatoire, rendant l'opération plus risquée, et collant mieux thématiquement avec le Chaos (elle accumule de l'instabilité).

En prime, ses nouvelles compétences incluent Suprématie, un sort permettant de contrôler mentalement un ennemi durant quelques tours. C'était une des compétences que je voulais implémenter depuis longtemps, sans savoir où la placer, c'est chose faite (enfin, ça le sera quand elle fonctionnera correctement, pour l'instant c'est un peu... chaotique  ::ninja:: ).

A part ça, le premier niveau est presque terminé, et l'interface a été retravaillée pour mieux fonctionner sur des résolutions réduites (par contre pour l'instant, ça sera injouable en 4K, faut que je m'occupe de ça).  ::):

----------


## Valenco

Intéressant ce personnage de  Thaumaturge. Le côté aléatoire chaotique des sorts peut rendre les combats tendus et imprévisibles. Reste à trouver le bon équilibre pour que le joueur trouve que les risques valent le coup d'être pris.

Ça progresse.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Comme j'ai bien bossé aujourd'hui, je me suis "reposé" en codant un truc totalement inutile, mais qui me tenait à cœur : un système de skins pour les personnages.

Certains personnages disposent donc d'une apparence alternative (Athelia peut porter un casque, Vittorius peut reprendre forme humaine, etc...). J'envisage, plus tard, de permettre de débloquer des skins via certaines missions.

C'est absolument inutile, mais ça m'a pris une petite heure à coder, et ça me plaît, donc c'est cool.  ::): 

Bon par contre, en l'état, le choix n'est pas sauvegardé quand on quitte le jeu vu que celui-ci ne dispose pas encore d'un système de sauvegarde. Mais ça viendra.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai voulu voir, juste pour avoir une idée de comment ça marchait, comment on faisait un système de sauvegarde sur Unity.

Résultat : c'était plus simples que je ne le pensais, j'ai du coup un système de sauvegarde.  ::P: 

Bon, le truc le plus basique du monde, avec un seul slot et qui ne mémorise que les personnages choisis, et leurs skins, mais c'est un bon début. Et comme de toute manière, c'était nécessaire avant d'implémenter des trucs comme les talents...  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

La carte de la première mission, dans sa version "finale" :



Ayant élargi le champ de mouvement de la caméra, j'ai du peupler même les angles les plus improbables afin que le joueur ne puisse pas voir de "trous".

Le premier acte a maintenant ses 6 ennemis basiques (c'est le nombre d'ennemis communs que je vise pour chaque acte), et la première mission son boss plutôt basique lui aussi (c'est pas Dark Souls, je vais attendre la seconde mission avant de démolir le joueur  ::ninja:: ).

En travaillant un peu sur l'équilibrage, j'ai justement constaté que j'avais tendance à équilibrer de manière un peu "pute", étant moi-même devenu amateur de jeux un peu difficiles ces dernières années. J'ai décidé de continuer comme ça (c'est plus facile pour moi), mais pour ne pas empêcher qui que ce soit de profiter du jeu, celui-ci dispose maintenant de deux modes de difficulté, pouvant être choisis à chaque mission : Normal ou Héroïque. Le jeu est équilibré manuellement en mode Héroïque et, en mode normal, les ennemis infligent juste 10% de dégâts en moins, et ont 10% de vie en moins. Le mode Héroïque est donc le mode conseillé (mais apparemment, beaucoup de joueurs se sentent "dégradés" par le mode Facile et l'évitant même si ça leur rendrait service, c'est donc à éviter). Les deux modes donnent les mêmes récompenses (la seule différence sera 2 étoiles au lieu d'une sur le tableau des quêtes), et on peut passer à volonté de l'un à l'autre quelle que soit le mode utilisé auparavant. Comme pour beaucoup de mes décisions, mon objectif est simplement de laisser le choix aux joueurs.

J'ai codé ça de manière à pouvoir assez facilement ajouter d'autres difficultés (je pense que débloquer une difficulté Épique une fois le jeu terminé serait cool, par exemple).

Le jeu dispose aussi maintenant de sauvegardes et donc, pour la première fois, d'un semblant de permanence. Bon, ne sont sauvegardés pour l'instant que les personnages choisis et leurs skins, mais d'ici la prochaine version, il sauvegardera aussi les missions complétées.

Normalement, la prochaine version inclura aussi les bases du système de talents.

Enfin, j'ai découvert récemment un artiste merveilleux nommé Kevin McLeod qui, en plus de faire de la musique d'excellente qualité, permet de l'utiliser gratuitement, même commercialement, à condition de lui en attribuer le mérite. J'ai donc commencé à travailelr sur la partie sonore, tout doucement. Certains bruitages sont immondes, mais ça commence quand-même à ressembler à quelque chose.  ::): 

C'est marrant parce que du coup, en écoutant sa musique, je suis tombé sur énormément de morceaux utilisés régulièrement par des Youtubeurs, notamment par le JDG.  ::P:

----------


## Pollux568

> La
> 
> Enfin, j'ai découvert récemment un artiste merveilleux nommé Kevin McLeod qui, en plus de faire de la musique d'excellente qualité, permet de l'utiliser gratuitement, même commercialement, à condition de lui en attribuer le mérite. J'ai donc commencé à travailelr sur la partie sonore, tout doucement. Certains bruitages sont immondes, mais ça commence quand-même à ressembler à quelque chose. 
> 
> C'est marrant parce que du coup, en écoutant sa musique, je suis tombé sur énormément de morceaux utilisés régulièrement par des Youtubeurs, notamment par le JDG. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx2FDyvt0gI


Oui, c'est un des premiers résultats de qualité consistante quand on cherche de la musique de jeu vidéo sur internet... J'en ai utilisé aussi en "placeholder" ^^

----------


## Maximelene

J'avais dû foirer mes premières recherches alors.  ::P: 

Par contre j'avais un de ces morceaux en favoris dans un coin, c'est en retombant dessus par hasard que j'ai découvert que sa musique était utilisable.  ::lol::

----------


## Molina

Ouai, McLeod est utilisé partout (Youtube, publicité, jeux vidéo). Quand on s'en rend compte c'est horrible...

----------


## Maximelene

Je vais essayer d'éviter les morceaux reconnaissables. Ça ne devrait pas être trop dur, le type dont j'ai besoin c'est globalement l'exact opposée de ceux qu'on entend partout.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Je vous présente Zadok, le prêtre, 10ème personnage du jeu :



C'est le soigneur "de base" du jeu, avec comme seule spécificité de pouvoir marquer un allié qui sera soigné à chaque fois que Zadok soigne quelqu'un.

Contrairement aux tanks et aux DPS, pour lesquels j'ai plein d'idées, je galère un peu à trouver des gimmicks intéressants pour les soigneurs. C'est probablement lié au fait que, dans les MMO, je n'ai quasiment jamais joué ce rôle, qui ne m'intéresse pas particulièrement.


Ces deux dernières semaines, j'ai beaucoup testé le jeu, corrigé énormément de bugs divers et variés, et amélioré le rythme du jeu. J'ai notamment travaillé sur les coûts en ressource et les temps de recharge des personnages, pour obtenir un gameplay intéressant (avant de m'intéresser à l'équilibrage numérique).

Côté rythme, toujours, les ennemis tentent maintenant d'utiliser leurs compétences spéciales beaucoup plus souvent. Globalement, à chaque tour, un ennemi par "pack" tente de le faire. Du coup, le joueur se retrouve en permanence à devoir en gérer un ou deux, en sachant parfaitement qu'il ne pourra pas toutes les interrompre. J'avais peur en essayant que ça rende le jeu lourd, mais c'est tout le contraire : il y a toujours quelque chose à faire, et le jeu en devient vraiment plaisant.

Globalement, je suis très motivé ces derniers temps parce que le jeu est dans un état vraiment agréable. Il reste toujours quelques bugs, mais il est globalement jouable et, je trouve, intéressant et amusant (plus, en tout cas, qu'il ne l'a jamais été).


Du coup, il va falloir que je commence à essayer de le faire connaître, la partie qui me fait le plus flipper...

----------


## Maximelene

Je vais probablement très bientôt finaliser la version Pré-Alpha 2, visant à tester le premier niveau. Si vous voulez vous ajouter à la liste des testeurs (ou la quitter), c'est le moment de vous manifester.  :;):

----------


## Molina

Ca dépend ce que tu cherches. Si c'est la chasse au bug, avis en tout genre, pourquoi pas. 
Si c'est la qualité du gameplay, c'est pas trop mon type de jeu et je te serai d'aucune aide.

----------


## Maximelene

Les deux, globalement. Mais avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui n'est normalement pas trop amateur de ce type de jeu peut être intéressant (vu que je cherche justement à ne pas être trop "typé").

----------


## Molina

Bon ben alors tu peux compter sur moi !

----------


## Maximelene

Envoies moi ton adresse mail par MP, je t'ajoute à la liste.  :;):

----------


## Janer

Chuichaud aussi

----------


## Rusty Cohle

> Chuichaud aussi


Tu dois bosser sur ton jeu toi  :;):

----------


## Janer

> Tu dois bosser sur ton jeu toi


Ça y est je suis épié...  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, tester un jeu ça permet de bien voir le genre de truc qu’on voit pas forcément en tant que dev quand on est dans son tunnel, genre UX typiquement.

----------


## Maximelene

Je suis d'accord. C'est pour ça que j'essaie de tester plein d'autres jeux aussi.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Des retours de certains d'entre-vous ? J'ai envoyé le build y'a bientôt une semaine et j'ai presque aucun retour, je suis en train de devenir parano.  :Emo:

----------


## Molina

> Des retours de certains d'entre-vous ? J'ai envoyé le build y'a bientôt une semaine et j'ai presque aucun retour, je suis en train de devenir parano.


J'ai eu une grosse semaine, je ne pourrais y toucher que ce week end.

----------


## Maximelene

Ça me rassure, déjà. Je préfère 1000 fois ça à "en fait j'y ai joué, et c'est de la merde".  ::P: 

Je travaille sur le décor du niveau 2 aujourd'hui, avec comme objectif d'en faire quelque chose de plus "vivant" (si l'on peut dire, vu que tout le monde y est mort  ::P: ) que le niveau 1, qui, je trouve, ne fait pas très crédible comme décor urbain. J'essaie d'y intégrer des scénettes qui rendent l'environnement crédible, donnant l'impression d'une ville réellement habitée (quelques tables installées sur la place du marché avec de la boisson et du fromage pour que les clients se nourrissent, une échoppe d'alchimiste dans une ruelle, dont sort une  étrange lumière verte, etc...).

----------


## Jdourd

J'ai aussi eu une semaine bien chargée, je teste ça ce week-end.
On ne t'oublies pas  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

C'est gentil.  ::wub::

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai décidé que la prochaine version de test serait une version publique, disponible au téléchargement pour tout le monde. A la fois pour récolter plus d'avis, et pour commencer à "vendre" le jeu.

Ce qui veut dire qu'elle doit être relativement peaufinée.

Les objectifs pour cette version, donc :
Le second niveau jouable,Le premier niveau peaufiné (autant du côté des décors, assez vides, que des mécaniques du boss, inexistantes),L'interface améliorée (sans doute un des trucs les plus importants),Quelques tutoriaux basiques sur les spécificités du jeu (attaques spéciales, résurrection, notamment),De meilleurs effets visuels et sonores.

Évidemment, tout ça s'accompagne aussi d'un peaufinage global. L'idée est évidemment de faire bonne impression.

Bref, j'ai du boulot !  ::): 

Et du coup, un petit aperçu du niveau 2, plus "vivant" (et encombré  ::ninja:: ) que le niveau 1 actuellement :

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Désolé pour mes "non retours"... maladie pour mon épouse et moi, les enfants, tout ça..... et en plus il neige  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Pas de problèmes, on a tous nos soucis.  :;):  J'avoue juste être un peu frustré par le fait que, sur 15 testeurs, je n'ai eu que 3 retours. Ça me fait un peu douter (et met ma motivation à l'épreuve, ce qui n'est pas forcément négatif).  :Emo:

----------


## erynnie

> J'ai décidé que la prochaine version de test serait une version publique, disponible au téléchargement pour tout le monde. A la fois pour récolter plus d'avis, et pour *commencer à "vendre" le jeu*.


C'est à ce moment que j'ai cliqué sur ta signature et là... c'est le drame : où est le site ouaib vitrine du projet ?  ::P: 
Je me doute que tu croules sous les choses à faire/implémenter/corriger mais il va falloir en passer par là je suppose.

----------


## Maximelene

Yep. Dans les prochaines semaines, avant cette version de test, je devrai m'occuper du site vitrine, ainsi que des formalités administratives nécessaires à la création d'une page Steam (les wishlist Steam sont un des principaux outils pour bien vendre son jeu).  :;):

----------


## Rusty Cohle

> Pas de problèmes, on a tous nos soucis.  J'avoue juste être un peu frustré par le fait que, sur 15 testeurs, je n'ai eu que 3 retours. Ça me fait un peu douter (et met ma motivation à l'épreuve, ce qui n'est pas forcément négatif).


J'ai testé 30 min et franchement je n'avais qu'une envie, c'est d'y revenir !
Je vais essayer ce soir d'ailleurs.

----------


## Molina

> Pas de problèmes, on a tous nos soucis.  J'avoue juste être un peu frustré par le fait que, sur 15 testeurs, je n'ai eu que 3 retours. Ça me fait un peu douter (et met ma motivation à l'épreuve, ce qui n'est pas forcément négatif).


Je peux te faire un retour ici. 
J'ai eu un peu de mal à rentrer dedans, notamment à cause des contrôles, et bien comprendre le principe et certaines aptitudes. Puis je me suis fait wipe sur le premier niveau.  :^_^: . Du coup j'attends d'avoir un peu de temps ce week end pour faire une vraie partie. 

Mais... Je reste impressionné par ton travail. Je t'enverrais un avis plus détailler ce week end si tu es d'accord.

----------


## Maximelene

Avec plaisir.  ::): 

Il paraît clair que j'ai été sadique concernant la difficulté.  ::P:

----------


## Molina

Ben j'espère juste que ce n'est pas le tuto quoi  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maximelene

Ben...  ::ninja:: 

Mais je te rassure, je peux changer l'équilibrage en quelques secondes.  :;):

----------


## Ymnargue

Mais pour avoir une version test avant la version publique, faut faire quoi ? (rien de sexuel j'espère.. m'enfin quand il faut, il faut)

----------


## Maximelene

M'envoyer ton mail par MP. Le reste est optionnel.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, bah j'ai l'air con maintenant.

Ça fait quelques semaines maintenant que j'ai commencé à créer l'acte 1, une ville médiévale, en utilisant deux des "vieux" packs de Synty Studios : Knights, et Dungeons. Le résultat est correct sans être exceptionnel, mais ça m'allait.

Seulement, Synty vient de sortir une preview de son prochain pack, et c'est *exactement* ce qu'il me faudrait pour faire un Acte 1 visuellement parfait. Exemple :



Comparez ça à mes screens précédents. La différence de qualité est gigantesque.

Problème : si j'attends la sortie de ce pack, qui peut bien n'arriver que dans 2 mois, je ne peux pas continuer à travailler sur l'acte 1 maintenant. Et est-ce que j'ai envie de changer le thème de cet acte 1 pour m'adapter à ça ? Si oui, quel thème utiliser ? Est-ce que je récupère le thème de l'acte 3 en l'adaptant ? L'acte 4 carrément, qui avec son thème classique (morts-vivants) ferait une bonne intro, mais m'oblige à changer pas mal de trucs ?

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que je peux pas me passer d'un pack pareil. Y'a même des armes médiévales modulables.  ::sad::

----------


## Ymnargue

> M'envoyer ton mail par MP. Le reste est optionnel.


OK je vois ça !

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, du coup, après réflexion, je mets l'actuel Acte 1 (la cité) de côté. Le nouvel acte 1 sera remplacé par un village isolé, dont les habitations conviendront parfaitement à mes assets actuels, et me permettront de créer des habitations tarabiscotées et un peu délabrées, qui trancheront avec les maisons riches de la cité. Du coup, on démarre avec comme ennemis la faction des mort-vivants (The Undead Parish). Et histoire de rester dans les classiques, mon inspiration visuelle pour cet acte là sera Diablo (notamment Tristram).

Mais bon, j'ai tendance à croire qu'il sera plus facile de convaincre avec une ambiance classique qu'avec le premier acte que je prévoyais.  ::P: 

Du coup, je ne suis plus sûr que le prochain build soit public.  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

(Moi j'attends secrètement un build public  ::ninja::  J'ose pas demander sinon.)

----------


## Maximelene

Faut pas hésiter. T'as juste à envoyer ton adresse mail par MP.  ::ninja:: 

Après, si vous voulez une expérience plus "propre", le build public sera effectivement idéal.  ::P:

----------


## erynnie

En tout cas ils ont une sacrée gueule les nouveaux packs d’assets. Par contre est-ce que ça ne va pas gonfler la configuration minimum ?  ::P:

----------


## Rusty Cohle

> En tout cas ils ont une sacrée gueule les nouveaux packs d’assets. Par contre est-ce que ça ne va pas gonfler la configuration minimum ?


C'est ce que je me suis dit aussi.. ça risque de piquer..

----------


## Maximelene

D'après eux, le nombre de polygones reste à peu près le même, du coup, ça ne devrait pas être un soucis.

----------


## Hideo

Pareil, dans les starting blocks j'attend un build publique. 
Je peux attendre et j'ai pas trop de temps en ce moment du coup je demande pas directement, mais je suis assiduement le topic  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Faut vite que je sorte le build public alors, ça me fera un paquet de nouveaux joueurs.  ::P: 

Bon, à la demande générale (non, vraiment, générale : l'intégralité des retours reçus incluaient cette demande), le joueur peut maintenant déplacer la caméra en maintenant enfoncé le bouton central de la souris.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Le premier tutorial du jeu !  ::lol:: 



Il s'avère que c'est vachement dur d'écrire un tutorial clair et concis...

----------


## Maximelene

Suite à vos retours, je vais aussi changer la manière dont la souris est utilisée.

Actuellement, le clic gauche permet de sélectionner un personnage, un ennemi, ou une compétence, et le clic droit d'agir (se déplacer, attaquer, caster la compétence).

Ça semble visiblement déranger la majorité de mes testeurs qui ne s'y retrouvent pas. A partir de la prochaine version, vous pourrez utiliser le clic gauche pour vous déplacer ou caster une compétence. Le clic droit sur un ennemi permettra toujours d'utiliser la compétence basique du personnage sélectionné.

Du coup, faire un clic gauche sur un emplacement vide ne permettra pas de désélectionner le personnage actif, il faudra utiliser Echap (et donc appuyer 2 fois pour ouvrir le menu pause).

Question, du coup : vous préférez pouvoir déplacer la caméra avec quel bouton de la souris ? Je me demande si je ne pourrais pas faire en sorte que le bouton centrale fasse "glisser" la caméra (imitant le mouvement créé en la bougeant via le clavier), alors que le bouton gauche permettre de la "tirer". Je ne sais pas si je suis clair.  ::P:

----------


## Molina

Le bouton central. Sur certain jeu, c'est aussi le bouton de gauche, mais là ça serait pas possible. 
Ce que tu peux faire aussi, c'est que le bouton central désélectionne le personnage et/ou que le bouton droit sur un emplacement vide désélectionne le personnage. Il me semble que c'est comme ça dans la plupart des jeux isométriques.

----------


## Hideo

Le mieux restera de faire au plus proche des autres tactical. 
J'ai pas ca en tete la tout de suite mais fait un tour sur XCOM, Divnity & co et inspire t'en un max.

----------


## Molina

> Le mieux restera de faire au plus proche des autres tactical. 
> J'ai pas ca en tete la tout de suite mais fait un tour sur XCOM, Divnity & co et inspire t'en un max.


Oui tout connement. C'est tellement ancré dans nos habitudes, qu'on s'en rend plus compte de ce genre de truc.

----------


## Maximelene

Je continue à travailler sur le premier niveau du jeu, en m'attachant à trouver des mécaniques intéressantes (à défaut d'un thème original, puisque le village envahi par des nécromanciens, c'est un peu classique  ::P: ).

Évidemment, vous aurez droit au classique nécromancien invoquant des zombies, faut pas déconner. Mais à côté de ça, ça sera zombies explosifs, apôtres maudissant vos personnages, chevaliers squelettes régénérant leur vie, et un boss vous jetant littéralement des faux à la tronche, capable de créer des zones de dégât assez larges qui vous obligeront à vous adapter. Rien de transcendant, mais le tout combiné devrait être assez intéressant.

J'ai pris en compte vos retours, et mis en place des petits temps de pause et mouvements de caméra pour que le joueur puisse voir qui a été touché par les attaques ennemies.

J'ai aussi (enfin  ::ninja:: ) commencé la procédure pour avoir un ITIN et donc pouvoir mettre mon jeu sur Steam. Et commencé à créer un petit site vitrine pour le jeu.

Bref, rien de très intéressant, à part pour dire "je travaille".  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Mon boulot ayant fermé hier soir, je vais avoir du temps pour bosser. A condition que je ne décide pas d'investir tout mon temps libre dans la peinture de quelques Space Marines.  ::ninja:: 

Je galère un peu à créer une ambiance visuelle sympathique pour le premier niveau. J'ai mis du brouillard de guerre pour limiter la distance de vision, mais je n'aime pas le résultat, le soucis étant que sans lui, je suis obligé de faire du remplissage assez barbant. Ça va être ma priorité vu que les ennemis sont créés.

Voilà à quoi ça ressemble pour le moment (en sachant que je vais ajouter des objets pour "encombrer" le décor et le rendre plus vivant, une fois la structure générale terminée) :



Les personnages ont maintenant des bruits de pas lorsqu'ils se déplacent. Ça peut paraître insignifiant, mais ça contribue beaucoup à envoyer au joueur un feedback sur ses actions. Je vais travailler sur le son aussi dans les jours à venir.

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Hello,

J'avais prévu une petite scéance de test ce soir mais mon gamin (5 mois), en a décidé autrement.. 
Du coup, pas bcp de notes mais je te les livre en vrac avec un petit commentaire : 

- code couleur pour attaques, sorts, healing --> ça serait sympa d'avoir un code couleur pour distinguer rapidement les attaques des sorts, etc etc
- personnage sélectionné pas visible tout de suite dans la liste --> sympa d'avoir un highlight sur le personnage sélectionné dans la liste des 5 persos
- sur Vittorius les trois premieres actions n'ont pas de descriptif
- 9 fps (pc de bureau ok) --> bon, j'ai un pc de bureau avec une carte graphique intégrée, mais c'est délicat pour jouer.. prochaine session j'essaierai de diminuer les settings
- ne pas forcément centrer la camera sur le personnage qui agit, quand il "tire" on ne voit pas le résultat sur la cible  (l'idéal est de donner le choix au user)

N'hésite pas à poser des questions.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Voilà à quoi ça ressemble pour le moment (en sachant que je vais ajouter des objets pour "encombrer" le décor et le rendre plus vivant, une fois la structure générale terminée) :


Un truc qui me vient en voyant ton screen et ça m'a frappé aussi en jeu, ça serait bien d'avoir la possibilité de placer tes persos en début de jeu.. pour éviter de devoir le faire au premier tour et de te prendre déjà une volée de bois vert d'en face.. 
Ca fait un peu comme si on tombait dans une embuscade (c'est peut-être voulu).

----------


## Maximelene

Pour le placement des personnages, vous avez été plusieurs à m'en parler, mais je pense garder le système tel quel. J'aime bien l'idée que le joueur doive s'adapter au placement qu'il a choisi avant de démarrer la mission. Et puis j'avoue qu'en prime, ça serait chiant à créer je pense.  ::ninja:: 

Mais je garde cette suggestion en tête au cas où ça deviendrait réellement problématique, juste avec à côté la mention "pas pour l'instant".  :;): 




> - code couleur pour attaques, sorts, healing --> ça serait sympa d'avoir un code couleur pour distinguer rapidement les attaques des sorts, etc etc


Par une coloration du curseur, par exemple ? J'avoue que ça ne me semble pas particulièrement nécessaire, les personnages étant tous spécialisés (les soigneurs n'ont que des sorts de soin, par exemple).




> - personnage sélectionné pas visible tout de suite dans la liste --> sympa d'avoir un highlight sur le personnage sélectionné dans la liste des 5 persos


Ah oui, pas con, je me demande pourquoi je n'y ai jamais pensé. Je note ça.  ::): 




> - sur Vittorius les trois premieres actions n'ont pas de descriptif


Oui, apparemment j'ai oublié, et oublié de vérifier.  ::ninja:: 




> - 9 fps (pc de bureau ok) --> bon, j'ai un pc de bureau avec une carte graphique intégrée, mais c'est délicat pour jouer.. prochaine session j'essaierai de diminuer les settings


Wep, y'a pas encore la moindre optimisation, ni d'ailleurs le moindre réglage graphique. Ça viendra sans doute un peu plus tard.




> - ne pas forcément centrer la camera sur le personnage qui agit, quand il "tire" on ne voit pas le résultat sur la cible  (l'idéal est de donner le choix au user)


Pour les nouveaux ennemis de l'acte 1, j'ai déjà retravaillé ça. Toutes les attaques à distance placent maintenant la caméra sur la cible, avec un petit délai avant la résolution, pour voir les conséquences.  :;): 

Merci beaucoup pour tes retours en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## Jdourd

Oh, des mimics  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Yep ! Je cherchais comment inciter le joueur à utiliser une plus grande surface de la carte, et du coup j'ai décidé d'y ajouter des coffres, permettant d'obtenir des récompenses intéressantes.

Mais comme c'est pas fun si tu es sûr de ce que tu obtiens, certains coffres seront piégés.  ::P: 

Et le Mimic est une bête fourbe : il ne lâche pas sa cible, fait très mal, et se déplace très vite. Une belle épine dans le pied !

----------


## Maximelene

Du coup, comme j'ai pu bosser sur pas mal de trucs, petit résumé :

Le joueur peut maintenant disposer d'*objets*, qu'il peut utiliser quand il le souhaite. Ceux-ci affectent tous ses personnages, et ont des effets puissants (du genre -80% de dégâts reçus pendant 1 tour). Ils peuvent être obtenus par le biais des Talents (quand ceux-ci seront implémentés, ou par le biais des coffres.

Les *coffres*, justement, dont je parlais plus haut, on pour but d'inciter le joueur à aller "explorer" la carte. Il y en aura 3 par niveau, en général au "fond" de la carte, nécessitant donc des déplacements dédiés. 2 d'entre-eux donneront un de ces objets, choisi aléatoirement. Le troisième, lui, sera un Mimic.

Les *Mimics*, donc, serviront à compenser ces objets puissant. Ouvrir un coffre sera donc un risque que le joueur devra prendre. Ils se focaliseront sur le personnage ayant ouvert le coffre, font plutôt mal, et se déplacent plus vite que les personnages. Impossible donc d'y échapper : il faudra le tuer.

Certains ennemis, les tanks surtout, pourront disposer d'une compétence de *Riposte*. De façon simple : s'ils sont attaqués, ils l'utiliseront immédiatement pour riposter, rendant plus intéressant de s'attaquer à eux à une distance raisonnable, ou de les assommer avant de leur taper dessus. La manière dont j'ai implémenté cette mécanique me permettra aussi de l'utiliser pour les personnages joueur, il est donc probable qu'un des futurs tanks en dispose.

J'ai pas mal travaillé sur l'*Affordance*, notamment via le curseur. Celui-ci réagit mieux aux actions du joueur, devenant transparent dès que celui-ci n'est plus en mesure d'agir par exemple. C'est un détail, mais ça aide à donner un _feedback_ utile.

----------


## war-p

En plus des mimics, tu peux aussi simplement mettre des coffres piégés  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Pas con. Je vais réfléchir à ça.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Je viens juste d'allumer mon cerveau et de me rendre compte que, plutôt que d'avoir à créer 50 maisons pour peupler le fond de ma carte, je pouvais utiliser la "méthode fainéant" utilisée par 95% des jeux du monde, et y coller des arbres. Plein d'arbres !

Visuellement, ça rend trop bien en plus.  ::o: 

Bon par contre, les arbres qui bougent avec le vent, ça plombe trop les FPS, pour un truc que personne ne verra tellement c'est subtil, donc ça dégage.

----------


## Sifr

Les assets c’est sympa mais côté sonorisation, ça tape dans quoi ? Des packs de son vendus comme assets ? C’est chaud non avec tous les droits associés ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Les assets c’est sympa mais côté sonorisation, ça tape dans quoi ? Des packs de son vendus comme assets ? C’est chaud non avec tous les droits associés ?


Le fait d'acheter le pack d'assets donne les droits d'utilisation.  :;):

----------


## madgic

Un canard m'a offert récemment Grand Guilds, un petit jeu indépendant de tour par tour tactique et le côté graphique, surtout pendant les combats, me fait pensé à ton jeu, avec le côté brut de l'ui, ce qui n'est pas un reproche hein. 

Sinon désolé de ne pas avoir donné un avis, j'ai été pris par autre chose et j'ai eu le temps que de testé pendant 5 minutes. Peut être aussi le fait que c'est une map de demo et que donc que les différents personnages arrivent tous d'un coup et qu'on est un peu submergé d'infos à lire. Et aussi je crois, si je me souvient bien, qu'on ne peut déplacer la caméra qu'avec le clavier. Il serait bien pouvoir se déplacer avec la souris, en touchant les bords de l'écran ou avec le clic droit par exemple.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est prévu pour la prochaine version.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Petit post pour un changement assez majeur sur le jeu.  ::): 

Le soucis, quand on utilise des assets achetés sur le Store, surtout avec un style aussi "simple" que ceux que j'utilise, c'est qu'il est difficile de se faire une identité visuelle. Du coup, après pas mal de tests, j'ai pu mettre en place un style que j'aime beaucoup : le jeu passe en cell-shading !  ::lol:: 

Alors, ça sera assez léger, on est loin de la révolution visuelle. Les couleurs s'affichent différemment, et la plupart des objets ont une très légère bordure noire (mais vraiment légère), et c'est tout. Mais ça suffit à donner une identité visuelle un peu plus marquée, et un style cartoon, voire comics, assez sympathique.  ::): 

Ça devrait me faire un peu de boulot pour tout adapter à ce style, mais le rendu est pour l'instant assez cool, et je suis content de ce changement.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, le site est loin d'être terminé, mais [url=https://www.oderon-tactics.com/2020/03/30/devlog-1-cell-shading-consumables-treasure-chests/]j'ai publié mon premier devlog[Url] (qui raconte globalement des trucs que j'ai déjà dit ici) !

Avec un petit aperçu du cell-shading :



Sinon, vous pouvez aussi me rejoindre sur Discord. Je m'y sens un peu seul...  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Objectif : sortie du prototype public le 9 mars avril 2021 au plus tard. Parce que le 10, c'est FF7.  ::ninja:: 

Dernière ligne droite, donc.  ::lol::

----------


## Ymnargue

> le 9 *mars* au plus tard


Dans un an ! Merde c'est long ça  ::P:  

...

 ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Punaise, en plus j'ai hésité en l'écrivant, et non, je me suis quand-même gourré.

Je suis le seul à perdre toute notion du temps en ce moment ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

::P:  Tu n’es pas le seul. J’avais lu ton message sans être interpellé par la date.

----------


## Maximelene

Communiqué de presse :

En raison des circonstances actuelles, nous avons dû prendre la difficile décision de repousser la sortie du prototype public de Oderon Tactics d'environ une semaine.

Toutes nos excuses envers nos fans.

Je viens de chopper FF7 Remake. Y'a des priorités dans la vie.  ::ninja::

----------


## Enyss

Breaking news ! Le développeur d'Oderon Tactics  suspend le développement et rejoint un groupe d'éco terroristes !!!

----------


## Maximelene

Ce qui est fun, quand on développe un jeu, c'est que dans chaque autre jeu auquel on joue, on voit des mécaniques qui nous inspirent.

Là du coup, je réfléchis à implémenter dans Oderon Tactics une mécanique de "Stagger" tel qu'elle est utilisée dans FF7 Remake. Globalement, une fois une certaine quantité de dégâts infligés à un ennemi, celui-ci est "Staggered", donc, ne peut plus agir, et subit beaucoup plus de dégâts. Et je trouve que ça serait assez intéressant à implémenter pour les boss, permettant au joueur d'enclencher, pendant un tour ou deux, une phase durant laquelle il inflige beaucoup plus de dégâts, l'incitant à focus le boss, quitte à en oublier les autres ennemis à côté.

En plus, vu comment j'ai codé mon jeu, ça serait enfantin à mettre en place. C'est genre 2 heures de boulot.

Sinon je me dis que mettre des Limit Break, ça pourrait être fun aussi. Je vais peut-être garder l'idée pour un personnage...




> Breaking news ! Le développeur d'Oderon Tactics  suspend le développement et rejoint un groupe d'éco terroristes !!!


Je fais ça que pour l'argent.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Ayant terminé FF7 Remake, je retourne travailler un peu.

En prévision du futur, j'ai commencé à réfléchir à un système de progression plus intéressant (et profond) que ce que j'avais prévu. Je pose ici quelques concepts en vrac, histoire de :

- Déjà, toute la progression s'applique à l'intégralité du groupe. Impossible de faire progresser un personnage indépendamment (ce qui évite d'avoir des personnages "n retard"). Si vous augmentez la Puissance de votre groupe, ça sera le cas pour tout le groupe, y compris les soigneurs, et se fera probablement au détriment de leur capacité à soigner. Il faudra donc faire des choix.

- Le groupe dispose de 4 attributs : Puissance (influence les dégâts), Puissance de soins (je vous laisse deviner), Vitalité (j'ai besoin d'expliquer ?), Défense (réduit les dégâts reçus).

- En prime s'ajoutent des attributs secondaires, tel que les Épines (infligent des dégâts quand on est attaqué), ou le Vol de vie.

- Au fil du jeu, le joueur récupèrerait des orbes colorés (ça se voit que j'ai joué à Final Fantasy 7 ?  ::ninja:: ), de 5 couleurs distinctes. Celles-ci devront être serties dans un système ressemblant au sphérier de FF10, ou aux talents de Path of Exile. Chaque orbe dispose d'un bonus d'attribut, appliqué immédiatement. Mais en prime, chaque orbe dispose aussi de 5 bonus d'attributs "optionnels" qui, pour être activés, nécessitent d'avoir serti une orbe de la couleur liée dans un emplacement proche. Si par exemple, vous avez une orbe bleue donnant 10 Puissance, et 5 Puissance de plus sur une "ligne jaune", sertir une orbe jaune débloquera ce bonus (et l'orbe bleue débloquera le bonus bleu de l'orbe jaune). Je sais pas si c'est très clair, c'est pas pratique à décrire à l'écrit.

- Le système nécessitera donc de faire des choix, puisque le joueur ne pourra utiliser que certains bonus de chaque orbe.

- J'imagine bien voir des orbes plus rares aussi, voire des "uniques" ayant des effets spéciaux.

- A plusieurs endroits sur le sphérier se trouveront des "nodes" contenant 5 talents. Sertir une orbe dans l'emplacement lié débloquera un des 5 talents, en fonction de sa couleur. C'est l'occasion pour moi de mettre des systèmes intéressants (débloquer des coups critiques, dropper des orbes de vie, ou simplement ajouter des bonus de stats brutes).


L'avantage, c'est qu'un tel système pourrait facilement être utilisé dans une sorte de "end game".  ::): 


Bien sûr, tout ça n'est pas pour tout de suite, mais c'est important d'y réfléchir.


D'ailleurs, pour ce qui est du nombre de personnages un peu trop élevé que je vous colle dans les pattes dès le lancement du jeu, je vais mettre en place un système de "lettres de recrutement", permettant à la fin de chaque mission de recruter un nouveau personnage. Là encore, ça n'est pas pour tout de suite, mais ça permettra de progresser avec un peu plus de douceur.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, ça fait 3 jours que je chasse un bug persistant, assez régulier, faisant "freezer" un PNJ pendant son tour. Je suis incapable de trouver d'où il vient, et comme il se produit sur 2/3 de mes parties de test, je ne peux décemment pas l'ignorer.  ::|:

----------


## Sifr

Un bon vieux Dany *While* ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Même pas, parce que le jeu lui-même ne freeze pas, c'est juste l'ennemi qui n'arrive pas à se décider. Du coup, c'est forcément dans le code lié à la prise de décisions. Mais je galère à isoler où.

La bonne nouvelle c'est que, en travaillant dessus, j'ai apparemment fixé le bug qui faisait freezer le jeu si le joueur lançait une compétence trop vite après une autre. Enfin, je dis ça, ça doit être le 5ème fois que je pense l'avoir corrigé...

----------


## Maximelene

Le premier Prototype Public de Oderon Tactics est prêt !  ::lol:: 

Invitez vos amis, votre famille, votre chien. Et venez sur Reddit ou Discord me dire que c'est de la merde, et m'expliquer comment faire mieux !  ::lol:: 

Bon, maintenant, je vais faire une petite pause, je crois.  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Oh yay congrats \o/
(Bon par contre le test ça va pas être pour tout de suite de mon côté, j'ai un planning de mini de travailleur indispensable dans les deux semaines à venir. Je garde l'onglet de côté !)

----------


## Maximelene

Au réveil ce matin, j'ai découvert qu'un petit youtubeur avait fait une vidéo sur le prototype !  ::lol:: 

C'est la première fois que je vois quelqu'un jouer à mon jeu, et j'ai un peu pleuré.  :Emo: 

Bon par contre, il est tombé deux fois d'affilée sur un bug que je croyais corrigé. J'ai uploadé un nouveau build qui vire le PNJ incriminé en attendant de réussir à réellement le corriger.

----------


## Hideo

Ah cool du coup ca m'a permis de jeter un oeil sur le jeu  ::lol:: 
C'est vrai que ca manquait un peu illustration ici  ::P: 

Un peu frustrant le monsieur a pas prendre une seconde pour lire le tooltip du Squelette, le petit delais sur l'apparition du tooltip aide pas. 

En tout cas chapeau, c'est vrai que ca donne envie ! Deja de dl le build clairement et de voir comment ca va évoluer.
Un gros GG pour le boulot abattu  :;):

----------


## squintik

Déjà, bravo d'avoir réussi à sortir un proto public de ton jeu  ::): 

Bon par contre je crash toujours au bout de 3-4 tours : testé 3 fois (pas sûr que j'ai eu 3 fois le même problème, mais je pense que c'était toujours au même moment), et j'ai "NullReferenceException" qui m'empêche de continuer. (j'ai bien download la version "Oderon Tactics Public Prototype Fixed.zip" pour info)

Je mets quand même quelques feedbacks, mais c'est pas très représentatif vu le peu de progression que je peux faire :
Y a l'air d'y avoir plein de petites mécaniques sympa en fonction des personnages, qui changent pas mal des tactical que je connais (je suis pas du tout MMO par contre, donc je peux pas trop comparer pour ça). J'aime bien l'idée du perso qui jette des potions mais qui peut foirer plus ou moins son lancer par exemple, ou le nécro qui doit prendre de la vie à un perso allié pour pouvoir faire ses sorts, etc...
On comprend vite qu'il devrait y avoir des complémentarités entre plusieurs perso.
Par contre du coup, vu que chaque perso a des mécaniques assez particulières (ressource différente pour chacun, 5 pouvoirs spécifiques, pas d'attaque plus "générique") et qu'on a 5 persos, je trouve que ça fait beaucoup de complexité d'entrée de jeu. Dès le début, j'ai du passé beaucoup de temps à lire toutes les descriptions de mes 5 persos, en plus des descriptions de tous leurs pouvoirs, avant de pouvoir commencer à jouer.
Ca aide pas à rentrer dans le jeu, et à apprendre par soi-même.
J'aurai tendance à dire que même pour un proto, ça vaudrait sûrement le coup soit d'avoir moins de persos à contrôler, soit d'avoir moins de complexité sur chaque. Peut-être essayer d'avoir de la profondeur en jouant plus sur les combinaisons entre pouvoirs, ou avec l'environnement, pour pouvoir enlever quelques pouvoirs / personnages ?
Graphiquement, l'univers et les assets font plutôt classiques, mais ça fait le boulot. Je me dis par contre que tu pourrais donner un peu plus d'identité en travaillant l'éclairage et/ou l'ambiance. Vu que t'as une petite mise en scène, genre t'arrives après le massacre, ça vaudrait peut-être le coup de renforcer un peu ça avec un léger brouillard, un éclairage un peu moins neutre, etc... ou alors assumer le côté coloré des assets et renforcer ce côté là. (c'est un peu neutre / entre les 2 pour l'instant je trouve)

En feedbacks un peu plus spécifiques :
- je trouve que ça manque de lisibilité pour voir les ennemis, et des fois les différencier avec les alliés aussi (encore pire quand on a invoqué ou pris le contrôle d'unités). J'avais aussi pas du tout vu le boss pendant pas mal de temps. (vu que c'est l'objectif principal du niveau, ce serait mieux de trouver un moyen de le mettre en valeur)
Peut-être garder un léger cercle de couleur autour de chacun, même sans les sélectionner ? Ou avoir une touche pour afficher ça en même temps que la barre de vie de tout le monde ?
- Je préfèrerais avoir les points de vie plutôt que pourcentage pour les barres de vie, vu que toutes tes descriptions donnent des valeurs précises. (le nécro va bouffer 100 HP à un autre perso, mais il faut que je fasse plusieurs actions pour savoir si 100 HP c'est beaucoup ou pas)
- pourquoi ne pas afficher aussi les HP sur le portrait en bas à gauche pour le perso sélectionné ? (pareil pour la description du perso, ça me paraitrait logique qu'elle apparaisse aussi en laissant la souris sur ce portrait-là)
- si je veux annuler une attaque, je fais clic droit dans le "vide", mais ça marche qu'en dehors de la grille gameplay
- j'ai souvent un peu de mal si j'ai vraiment fini de jouer mon tour (je repasse sur tous les persos pour voir s'ils se sont bien déplacé et si j'ai utilisé ce que je voulais. Je sais pas trop si ça peut être améliorer (vu tes mécaniques, y a pas vraiment d'état où un perso ne peut plus rien faire, en général c'est plutôt un choix de ne pas tout faire). Aussi lié à la complexité globale (nombre de perso / pouvoirs).
- j'aime bien la possibilité de jouer avec les obstacles pour casser des lignes de vue ou rallonger les distances pour les ennemis, mais je m'en suis rendu compte plusieurs fois qu'une fois que j'ai fait le déplacement. (sûrement juste un manque d'habitude, mais vu la caméra très haute et vu que t'as des objets obstacles qui ne cassent pas la vue à priori, y a peut-être moyen de faire plus clair)

Bon je m'arrête là, ça fait déjà pas mal de choses  ::): 
Bravo encore pour le proto en tout cas, et bon courage pour la suite ! (j'essaierai de le retester si je vois une update qui crash moins chez moi)

----------


## Sifr

Tout a été codé de zéro en dehors du visuel via les assets ou y’a aussi des assets techniques dans le prototype ?

----------


## Janer

Super boulot en tout cas, désolé j'ai pas eu le temps de te donner du feedback.

----------


## Maximelene

Bonjour à tous ! Tout d'abord, merci à vous pour ces retours, ici ou ailleurs. Ils sont globalement positifs, et du coup je peux continuer sur ma lancée sans avoir à revoir le concept en profondeur.  ::): 

J'ai pris 2 semaines de pause que j'ai passé sur Final Fantasy XIV, où j'ai glané quelques idées, mais il est temps de me remettre au boulot (accessoirement, je fais une overdose du côté sur-scénarisé de FF14).

Les objectifs pour le prochain build :
Refaire de zéro le système de "lock", qui empêche le joueur d'agir pendant qu'un personnage agit. C'est lui qui cause tous les bugs empêchant le joueur de jouer, ce qui représente 90% des bugs du jeu. Actuellement, le système est global, je vais le refaire de sorte à ce qu'il soit individuel, me permettant de plus facilement le contrôler et le vérifier. Ça sera aussi l'occasion de créer une interface de débug.Ajouter le second niveau, qui devrait vous faire affronter une bande d'aventuriers ressuscités.Poser les bases du système de progression, tel que je l'ai décrit il y a quelques temps.Poser les bases d'un second mode de jeu. Là où le mode principal vise à émuler le PvE des MMO, celui-ci s'inspirera du PvP. L'objectif est de faire un mode de jeu basé sur le recyclage d'éléments (les arènes, notamment), afin qu'il ne me demande pas trop de travail, mais offre une assez bonne rejouabilité. Il me permettra aussi de m'affranchir de la structure du mode principal, et donc de proposer des trucs un peu plus loufoques (notamment des ennemis référencés, truc que j'ai envie de faire depuis longtemps).

Voilà, ça me semble être une bonne liste d'objectifs.  ::): 





> Par contre du coup, vu que chaque perso a des mécaniques assez particulières (ressource différente pour chacun, 5 pouvoirs spécifiques, pas d'attaque plus "générique") et qu'on a 5 persos, je trouve que ça fait beaucoup de complexité d'entrée de jeu. Dès le début, j'ai du passé beaucoup de temps à lire toutes les descriptions de mes 5 persos, en plus des descriptions de tous leurs pouvoirs, avant de pouvoir commencer à jouer.
> Ca aide pas à rentrer dans le jeu, et à apprendre par soi-même.
> J'aurai tendance à dire que même pour un proto, ça vaudrait sûrement le coup soit d'avoir moins de persos à contrôler, soit d'avoir moins de complexité sur chaque. Peut-être essayer d'avoir de la profondeur en jouant plus sur les combinaisons entre pouvoirs, ou avec l'environnement, pour pouvoir enlever quelques pouvoirs / personnages ?


Effectivement, c'est une "plainte" récurrente. J'ai un système d'unlock de prévu, mais je ne veux pas m'y atteler maintenant encore. Du coup, j'estime que c'est un problème "nécessaire", et que tant qu'il est limité aux prototypes, ça va.




> Graphiquement, l'univers et les assets font plutôt classiques, mais ça fait le boulot. Je me dis par contre que tu pourrais donner un peu plus d'identité en travaillant l'éclairage et/ou l'ambiance. Vu que t'as une petite mise en scène, genre t'arrives après le massacre, ça vaudrait peut-être le coup de renforcer un peu ça avec un léger brouillard, un éclairage un peu moins neutre, etc... ou alors assumer le côté coloré des assets et renforcer ce côté là. (c'est un peu neutre / entre les 2 pour l'instant je trouve)


Wep, j'ai du travaild e ce côté là. Et effectivement, côté visuel, ce niveau a un peu le cul entre deux chaises. Les autres niveaux dont j'ai pu montrer des captures étaient très colorés, mais j'avais peur que ça fasse hors sujet ici. Mais en tentant de faire un truc plus adapté, j'ai juste fait un mélange un peu raté.  ::P: 




> je trouve que ça manque de lisibilité pour voir les ennemis, et des fois les différencier avec les alliés aussi (encore pire quand on a invoqué ou pris le contrôle d'unités). J'avais aussi pas du tout vu le boss pendant pas mal de temps. (vu que c'est l'objectif principal du niveau, ce serait mieux de trouver un moyen de le mettre en valeur)


Clairement, je dois (et vais) améliorer ça. Tout le monde ma l'a signalé, presque sans exception.  ::P: 




> Je préfèrerais avoir les points de vie plutôt que pourcentage pour les barres de vie, vu que toutes tes descriptions donnent des valeurs précises. (le nécro va bouffer 100 HP à un autre perso, mais il faut que je fasse plusieurs actions pour savoir si 100 HP c'est beaucoup ou pas)


Tu peux avoir la valeur numérique en passant ta souris sur les barres de vie. Mais effectivement, vu que les barres représentent déjà des pourcentages, avoir un nombre serait plus adapté. Je vais changer ça.




> pourquoi ne pas afficher aussi les HP sur le portrait en bas à gauche pour le perso sélectionné ? (pareil pour la description du perso, ça me paraitrait logique qu'elle apparaisse aussi en laissant la souris sur ce portrait-là)


J'avais peur de surcharger l'UI avec une info qui n'était pas "contextuelle" (la barre de ressources est adaptée vu qu'elle est utilisée par les compétences, mais la barre de vie n'est pas liée aux boutons d'action, et ne changera normalement jamais pendant qu'elle est affichée, et me semblait donc inutile ici).




> si je veux annuler une attaque, je fais clic droit dans le "vide", mais ça marche qu'en dehors de la grille gameplay


Le soucis étant que certaines attaques nécessitent de faire un clic droit sur une case vide. Si je laisse le joueur annuler une compétence ainsi, ça donne deux comportements différents en fonction de la compétence, ce qui est contre intuitif (et risque de causer des erreurs, si un joueur habitué à annuler ainsi se retrouver à lancer la compétence par erreur).




> j'ai souvent un peu de mal si j'ai vraiment fini de jouer mon tour (je repasse sur tous les persos pour voir s'ils se sont bien déplacé et si j'ai utilisé ce que je voulais. Je sais pas trop si ça peut être améliorer (vu tes mécaniques, y a pas vraiment d'état où un perso ne peut plus rien faire, en général c'est plutôt un choix de ne pas tout faire). Aussi lié à la complexité globale (nombre de perso / pouvoirs).


Je me fais cette réflexion à chaque fois que je joue, en effet. Mais je ne vois pas non plus comment améliorer ça.  ::(: 




> j'aime bien la possibilité de jouer avec les obstacles pour casser des lignes de vue ou rallonger les distances pour les ennemis, mais je m'en suis rendu compte plusieurs fois qu'une fois que j'ai fait le déplacement. (sûrement juste un manque d'habitude, mais vu la caméra très haute et vu que t'as des objets obstacles qui ne cassent pas la vue à priori, y a peut-être moyen de faire plus clair)


Là aussi, je ne vois pas trop comment communiquer ça aisément.  ::(: 




> Tout a été codé de zéro en dehors du visuel via les assets ou y’a aussi des assets techniques dans le prototype ?


Il y a des librairies, mais tout le code "fonctionnel" (mouvement, attaques, comportement, etc...) est de moi, sans exception. Même pour le pathfinding, je suis allé lire comment ça fonctionnait, et je l'ai codé moi-même (ce qui explique pourquoi c'est pas super performant  ::P: ).




> Super boulot en tout cas, désolé j'ai pas eu le temps de te donner du feedback.


Pas de soucis. Si tu as aimé c'est déjà du feedback.  :;):

----------


## Sifr

Pour les actions sur les persos faudrait leur mettre un marqueur visuel pour dire qu’ils ont déjà été joués.
C’est léger mais ça permet de savoir qu’on est déjà venu dessus.

Pour le fait de savoir ce qui va avoir un impact suite à un mouvement compte-tenu des obstacles, il faudrait que le joueur puisse faire un « ghost » du perso qui montre la tendance à la position voulue et ensuite le joueur pourrait valider effectivement l’action.

Le pathfinding est codé de zéro ? Bel effort !

Pour le pathfinding je ne vois pas ce qui empêche d’utiliser l’agent de base de Unity, surtout dans ce contexte.
Ca marche encore très bien quoi que certains en disent.

Perso je l’utilise sur un RTS, et même comparé à l’asset A*, bien géré avec quelques fonctions de placement il fait le job.
Alors pour du tour par tour, c’est pas le mode qui le met le plus en défaut.

----------


## Maximelene

En fait, j'ai visiblement pris un raccourci : le pathfinding pour les mouvements "visuels" (quand le modèle se déplace) est celui de Unity. Mais le pathfinding pour les cases (le système utilisé pour le gameplay lui-même), est maison (puisque le système de cases est lui aussi maison).  :;): 

Du coup, c'est mon système qui calcule le trajet du personnage, puis dit au NavMeshAgent d'aller à tel point, puis tel point. Comme c'est seulement visuel, ça n'est pas important que je le code moi-même (contrairement au code qui détermine le chemin, donc).

Merci pour tes suggestions, ce sont de super idées. Il faut que je réfléchisse à comment les implémenter, du coup.  ::):

----------


## squintik

Pour les HP du perso actif, tu ne devrais pas avoir peur de surcharger l'UI dans ce cas selon moi. Ca reste dans un groupe d'UI déjà présent (toute la partie en bas à gauche) donc ça devrait pas trop changer la charge d'info présente. Vu que t'as des capacités qui enlèvent de la vie, pour moi ça reste une information importante à afficher. (oui c'est déjà présent dans l'UI de groupe en haut, mais pourquoi avoir un bout d'UI pour le perso actuel s'il faut aller chercher une info sur le perso courant ... dans l'UI de groupe ?).

Pour les lignes de vue en rapport avec les obstacles, faudrait vérifier, mais il me semble que les tactical affichent souvent une petite icone sur chaque ennemi qui sera visible depuis la position où tu as ton curseur (avant de confirmer l'ordre donc).
Sinon tu dois pouvoir utiliser une couleur sur tes hexagones de grille. Quand tu as le curseur sur une case où tu veux bouger (quand tu affiches le chemin en bleu), tu affiches en noir (au lieu de gris) toutes les cases qui ne sont pas visible depuis celle où tu veux aller par exemple.

Et pour le fait de savoir quels persos ont déjà été joués, c'est un peu compliqué vu ton système de jeu en effet (pas vraiment de notion d'épuiser les actions du perso vu le système de déplacement, et je pense que les joueurs feront des aller-retour entre les perso et ne joueront pas forcément toutes les actions d'un perso d'un coup).
T'as quand même plusieurs options sans changer ton design je pense, comme rajouter un bouton / une action pour valider la fin du tour d'un perso. Vu que tes persos récupèrent tous de la ressource entre 2 tours, tu pourrais peut-être même avoir une anim spéciale de fin de tour où ils se "concentrent" pour récupérer leur ressource ?
Sinon avoir un feedback sur le perso pour indiquer qu'il a déjà bougé, et un autre comme quoi il a déjà fait des actions ? (pas convaincu, mais y a peut-être un truc à trouver)
Et sinon, ça peut impliquer devoir changer un peu ton design. (avoir une limite de 2 - 3 déplacements en plus du nombre de cases ? avoir une limite de X actions aussi pour les attaques/sorts ?)
Ca me parait dommage de perdre le côté assez libre de ton design pour les déplacements/capacités, mais ça me parait un problème important à régler pour que le jeu soit plus fluide à jouer en tout cas.

----------


## Maximelene

Toutes ces idées sont bonnes, je vais réfléchir à ça.  ::): 

Par contre, je ne limiterai pas le nombre d'actions. C'était le cas au début du projet, et enlever cette limite était un choix volontaire sur lequel je ne reviendrai pas. Mais ça ne m'aide pas pour ce soucis, du coup.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Je n'ai pas posté depuis plus de 2 mois, parce que j'avais du mal à retourner bosser, mais ça y est, c'est reparti.

Ces dernières semaines ont majoritairement été consacrées à retravailler certaines parties centrales du code. J'ai revu intégralement le système de lock des personnages, qui me permet d'éviter les "freeze" intempestifs (quand un personnage reste locké sans raison), et améliore aussi la fluidité des transitions.

Je travaille actuellement sur le second niveau (dont j'ai changé le boss), et sur une refonte des buffs & débuffs, inspirée par Slay the Spire. J'ai pu constater à quel point le fait d'avoir des débuffs facilement et rapidement identifiables était confortable. Je vais donc m'éloigner du système des MMO (avec leur 50 buffs différents à la puissance variable), pour m'orienter plutôt vers un système plutôt à la Guild Wars 2 (moins de buffs, plus facilement identifiables, et avec un effet fixe, par exemple Might ajouterait systématiquement 25% de dégâts).

Ceux qui ont suivi le jeu depuis le début remarqueront peut-être qu'à l'époque, je m'étais volontairement éloigné d'un système à la GW2, justement. Rétrospectivement, c'était une erreur. Eh, c'est comme ça qu'on apprend.  ::P:

----------


## Tchey

Salut,

Je préfère cette nouvelle approche que tu sembles vouloir prendre : un sort unique qui donne toujours +25% de dégâts, et non pas un qui fait +5%, puis un autre +10% quelques niveaux plus tard, puis un autre +30% quelques niveaux plus tard...

Et aussi, "+25", et non pas "+20 à +30". Fixe, moins de hasard, plus de tactique et de gestion, à mon sens.

----------


## Maximelene

Je pense aussi que ça sera à l'avantage du joueur.

Effectivement, quasiment aucun hasard dans ce jeu, c'est un de mes piliers.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

J'aurais bien besoin de votre avis sur une question que je me pose.

Actuellement, pour les monstres non-boss, j'utilise un système d'Affixes à la Diablo. Sous leurs barres de vie se trouve une liste de leurs spécifictés (genre "stuns" ou "high armor", par exemple).

Ces derniers temps, j'ai tendance à trouver ça trop descriptif, trop "mécanique", si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. C'est utile pour informer le joueur, mais ça me paraît presque déplacé.

J'envisageais de remplacer ces informations en communiquant au joueur l'archétype de monstre. L'idée étant d'avoir 6 archétypes distincts : Brawler, Tank, Assassin, Ranged, Sorcerer, Support. C'est déjà le système que j'utilise en interne pour catégoriser mes monstres et leur donner une identité, je me disais que se limiter à ça comme info pourrait être suffisant pour que le joueur sache à quoi il a affaire, sans lui donner toutes les infos d'un coup.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## cosmicsoap

C'est un peu selon tes goûts, tu peux faire apparaître les infos de façon claires ou déportées en fonction de l'expérience que tu veux donner au joueur.

Par exemple lors de la première rencontre avec un mob ça te dit sur quoi il est fort ou faire et t'as (ou pas) une fiche qui s'ajoute à un bestiaire que tu peux consulter, etc.

Avoir des archétypes ne me fait pas rêver perso, c'est très mécanique et ça t'obligera plus tard à les évoluer si tu créés plus de mobs avec des choses qui ne rentrent pas dans les cases (parce que des fois il y a des idées qui ne logent pas).

Tu peux aussi ne filer aucune info et les joueurs apprendront par expérience, c'est vraiment un choix qui peut être engageant.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est vrai que tant qu'à éviter un truc trop mécanique et descriptif, ne donner aucune info n'est pas insensé. Surtout que les monstres ont un nom assez clair pour la plupart, qui donne déjà des infos.

----------


## cosmicsoap

C'est le travers du game design d'aujourd'hui de privilégier l'aspect mécanique très fonctionnel et réutilisable (parfois ad nauseam).

Je pense pour ma part qu'il est important d'avoir une expérience en tant que joueur, de découvrir un truc en se disant que "c'est cool !", plutôt que d'aligner des chiffres et des patterns.

Tu as des tas de façon de distiller tes infos, par le nom, le visuel, la description, le son, etc. (par ex. Darth Vador qui entre avec son thème musical, tu sais que tu vas en chier, pas besoin d'aligner des icones et des chiffres à côté de lui pour le savoir.)

----------


## Maximelene

Sur le principe je suis d'accord, mais ça reste très variable en fonction des jeux, autant de leur type que de leur budget.

Un tactical nécessitera forcément plus d'informations offertes au joueur qu'un FPS, par exemple. D'où le fait que, de base, j'ai choisi de donner beaucoup d'infos.

De plus, un jeu indé à bas budget devra faire beaucoup d'économie côté visuel ou sonore notamment, et plus s'orienter vers des infos classiques, souvent textuelles.


Pour l'instant je crois que je vais désactiver les affixes pour le prochain build, et voir les retours.  ::):

----------


## Molina

> *C'est le travers du game design d'aujourd'hui de privilégier l'aspect mécanique très fonctionnel et réutilisable* (parfois ad nauseam).
> 
> Je pense pour ma part qu'il est important d'avoir une expérience en tant que joueur, de découvrir un truc en se disant que "c'est cool !", plutôt que d'aligner des chiffres et des patterns.
> 
> Tu as des tas de façon de distiller tes infos, par le nom, le visuel, la description, le son, etc. (par ex. Darth Vador qui entre avec son thème musical, tu sais que tu vas en chier, pas besoin d'aligner des icones et des chiffres à côté de lui pour le savoir.)


Ah ? J'aurais dit le contraire perso. Quand je me rappelle des vieux jeux (diablo, baldur's, morrowind...) l'UI était très fonctionnel, on voyait à travers les mécaniques j'ai envie de dire. Alors qu'aujourd'hui, j'ai plus de mal à les appréhender et j'ai l'impression qu'on cache le plus de règles possibles aux joueurs. Par contre, c'est vrai, maintenant le gamedesign est plus épuré et plus simple à appréhender (avec moins d'exception de règle). 

Bref, pour moi, ça ferait justement un peu gamedesign oldschool de mettre des "tag" aux ennemies. Et Maximelene, arrête moi si je me trompe, mais tu n'as pas l'air de viser la niche oldschool des joueurs.

----------


## cosmicsoap

@Maximelene 
C'était juste pour souligner que tu as plusieurs moyens de faire, après ça dépend de beaucoup de facteurs (dont les moyens en premier lieu).




> Alors qu'aujourd'hui, j'ai plus de mal à les appréhender et j'ai l'impression qu'on cache le plus de règles possibles aux joueurs.


C'est parce que tu vieillis  ::P: 

Je vois ce que tu veux dire sur le fait de cacher des règles aux joueurs, ça se discute d'autant que ça n'est pas forcément fait pour les bonne raisons.

----------


## Maximelene

Je trouve aussi le game design moderne très mécanique. Molina, tu cites Morrowind, un jeu qui te disait où aller dans le texte des quêtes, te laissant te perdre sans hésiter. Compares ça à Skyrim, dans lequel il est presque impossible de se perdre, et qui te met des petits marqueurs sur la carte.

J'ai aussi souvenir de stats aux résultats assez obscurs dans Diablo 2, là où Diablo 3 affiche des pourcentages précis, par exemple.

----------


## Molina

> Je trouve aussi le game design moderne très mécanique. Molina, tu cites Morrowind, un jeu qui te disait où aller dans le texte des quêtes, te laissant te perdre sans hésiter. Compares ça à Skyrim, dans lequel il est presque impossible de se perdre, et qui te met des petits marqueurs sur la carte.
> 
> J'ai aussi souvenir de stats aux résultats assez obscurs dans Diablo 2, là où Diablo 3 affiche des pourcentages précis, par exemple.


Je comprends votre point de vu. Ma vision sur ce qui est "mécanique" ou pas, c'est vraiment sur le fait qu'entre le programme qui tourne et le jeu en lui même avec son UI et son interface graphique, il y a le moins d'intermédiaire possible. C'est peut être une vision fausse, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il est plus facile sur les vieux jeux de "voir" le code que sur les jeux plus récents. Pour ton problème par exemple, un gamedesign moderne aurait plus tendance à faire la suggestion que tel ennemie est plus fort, plus résistant (par son character design par exemple), qu'il fait des dégâts de poison (par un effet sur son arme)... Plutôt que mettre un tooltip avec les tag (qui me fait furieusement pensé à D2 d'où mon exemple). Tu as aussi l'intermédiaire, qui serait de donner des effets graphiques différents sur les caractéristiques (genre un aura qui ressemble à un bouclier pour dire qu'il est résistant). 

Le système de nomenclature que tu proposes, le gros problème que je vois, c'est que ça peu devenir très vite redondant et/ou un peu ridicule. Genre c'est dans L'Ombre du Mordor ou Assassin Creed Odyssey... Je veux dire un moment, les noms ne veulent plus rien dire et on se croirait à la fête foraine. C'est un truc qui, AMHA dont tu devrais faire gaffe. 

Après sur le design des quêtes tout ça... Pour moi c'est un autre sujet (sur lequel on sera d'accord je pense).

----------


## Euklif

Projet intéressant. Marrant de commencer par un trpg : je me disais que ce serais un bon truc si je devais me lancer un jour aussi. ^^
J'ai vu pas mal de changement sur le fil -que je n'ai pas lu en entier encore cependant- comme la renonciationaux dégâts par l'arrière... mais du coup, tu penses avoir le "gros" du jeu en tête déjà? 
Quelles mécaniques de gameplay te paraissent résumer le mieux ce que tu vises ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Projet intéressant. Marrant de commencer par un trpg : je me disais que ce serais un bon truc si je devais me lancer un jour aussi. ^^


Les grands esprits se rencontrent.  ::P: 




> J'ai vu pas mal de chargement sur le fil -que je n'ai pas lu en entier encore cependant- comme la renonciationaux dégâts par l'arrière... mais du coup, tu penses avoir le "gros" du jeu en tête déjà? 
> Quelles mécaniques de gameplay te paraissent résumer le mieux ce que tu vises ?


Je pense que le gros du jeu est fixé, oui.

Côté mécaniques, le produit fini devrait mettre l'accent sur le positionnement (beaucoup d'ennemis ont des attaques de zone et peuvent rendre des zones "inhabitables"), et sur l'adaptation (surtout aux compétences des boss), avec comme particularité la quasi absence d'aléatoire dans les combats (pas de "miss" ou de coups critiques). Je travaille encore à rendre les deux premiers points réellement prépondérants, ils ne sont pas encore aussi notables que je le voudrais.

----------


## Maximelene

Punaise, j'étais fier du nom de ma faction de nécromanciens (The Undead Parish), je viens de me rendre compte que je l'ai piqué à Dark Souls en fait.  :Emo:

----------


## cosmicsoap

> Punaise, j'étais fier du nom de ma faction de nécromanciens (The Undead Parish), je viens de me rendre compte que je l'ai piqué à Dark Souls en fait.


 :haha: 
Grand classique que de régurgiter des noms qui existent déjà quelque part.

----------


## Euklif

> Les grands esprits se rencontrent.


Perso, comme j'ai un petit esprit ( ::ninja:: ), c'est plus parce que certaines idées de gameplay que je ne vois jamais me trotte dans la tête et que je serais bien curieux d'en connaitre les limites. Typiquement, les dégâts dans le dos/flan, j'ai toujours trouvé comme toi que c'était bof/artificiel. 
Mais si tu colles un périmètre infranchissable d'une case autour de la victime ET que tu n'actives le bonus d'attaque dans le dos que si l'unité adverse est déjà en confrontation frontale (avec, à la limite, la suppression du périmètre dans le cas d'un engagement effectif), est ce qu'il n'y aurait pas moyen que ça marche ? Ou est ce que je ne l'ai jamais vu parce que c'est osef total en pratique ?

Ce genre de question me hante...

...

...

Je pense que je vais regarder les tutoriaux que tu as posté plus tôt. J'espère que c'est aussi simple que tu l'affirmes.   ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Petite mise à jour en vrac :

La structure du second niveau est terminée, il sera jouable dans la prochaine version,J'ai profité d'une promo sur un pack d'animations pour ajouter un personnage que j'avais en tête,J'ai créé un système de "morts cinématiques", qui zoome sur l'action quand un ennemi meurt, avec des barres noire (format Panavision),J'expérimente avec l'équilibrage, en tentant diverses variations de puissance pour les ennemis basiques (actuellement, je teste en réduisant leur vie de 20%, mais en augmentant leurs dégâts de 100%, pour voir si ça rend le jeu plus intéressant, parce qu'actuellement on se fait un peu chier sur les ennemis normaux je trouve)

Prochaine version jouable assez rapidement, normalement.  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Verdict : étonnamment, je me suis fait défoncer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sifr

Pour l’équilibrage tu devrais automatiser.
Un semblant de script qui simule aussi le joueur et une boucle de lancement avec sortie des stats et résultats en log.

Ca réduit vachement les temps consacrés à trouver les valeurs qui vont bien et ça debug au passage plus rapidement.

Pour ma part sur mon propre cas, je compte à fond sur mon «IA » qui m’a permis de débugger à fond en faisant tourner des parties plusieurs jours d’affilé et de déterminer les forces en présence un peu OP.

J’aurai jamais trouvé autant de bugs dans des cas incongrus créés par le côté aléatoire des situations rencontrés entre mes dizaines d’unités en action.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est pas con, mais j'ai peur que ça soit beaucoup de boulot sachant que je n'ai pas des dizaines d'unités en action, mais un nombre plutôt réduit aux actions possibles elles-aussi très réduites (pour les ennemis). Et j'avoue avoir du mal à imaginer comment je pourrais faire une IA gérant les personnages joueurs, vu comment ils fonctionnent.  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

Suite à quelques réflexions sur comment rendre le jeu plus "réfléchi", changement de structure pour contrôler les personnages : dorénavant, les personnages doivent effectuer toutes leurs actions en une fois. Si vous changez de personnage contrôlé, le personnage précédent devient "locké" jusqu'au tour suivant.

Ça évitera le bordel ambiant actuel où on switche constamment d'un personnage à l'autre sans structure, pour plutôt inciter à réellement penser ses actions à l'avance, surtout pour ce qui est des combos. Et en prime, ça règle un de mes soucis principaux : comment communiquer au joueur qu'un personnage a fini son tour.

A terme, je pense qu'il sera aussi possible d'utiliser une action permettant à un personnage de réaliser un tour de jeu en avance, à la manière de Bravely Default.

----------


## cosmicsoap

Si tu veux préserver la possibilité d'une action pour un personnage après coup, jette un oeil au principe des points de commandements de Space Hulk.

----------


## Maximelene

Ça se rapproche de ce que j'envisage, effectivement, avec le fait de voir son personnage "bloqué" un tour comme contrepartie plutôt que d'avoir une réserve spécifique (si j'ai bien compris le système).

----------


## cosmicsoap

C'est différent de dépenser les points de commandement, qui sont des points d'action "bonus" et de faire son action à l'avance comme tu l'envisages.
Dans les deux cas c'est bien d'avoir la possibilité de faire un truc en plus.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, ça n'est pas la même chose, au temps pour moi. Mais je pense préférer la version qui te fait jouer ton tour en avance, elle a l'avantage de forcer le joueur à faire un choix qui a des conséquences visibles (un personnage incapable de bouger pendant un tour est particulièrement vulnérable), autres que de simplement sortir une ressource d'un pool fixe.

Après, je peux offrir divers choix par le biais du système de talents (l'idée pour l'instant étant de débloquer cette compétence après quelques niveaux, le temps de laisser le joueur prendre le jeu en main).

----------


## Maximelene

> A terme, je pense qu'il sera aussi possible d'utiliser une action permettant à un personnage de réaliser un tour de jeu en avance, à la manière de Bravely Default.


"A terme" voulait apparemment dire "le lendemain".  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Du coup, j'ai (enfin) terminé mon troisième devlog, détaillant les changements importants du prochain build : https://www.oderon-tactics.com/2020/...o-a-new-build/

----------


## Maximelene

Le second prototype public est disponible !  ::lol::

----------


## squintik

J'ai testé le 1er niveau (que j'avais déjà fait sur le 1er proto donc) avec la nouvelle build, et ça s'est clairement amélioré je trouve.
Globalement, je trouve ça plus clair/compréhensible. Le fait de jouer 1 perso après l'autre aide pas mal, et j'ai l'impression qu'y a eu d'autres petits changements sur les feedbacks des sorts par exemple pour mieux comprendre ce qu'il se passe. Et c'est beaucoup plus stable, vu que j'ai pu finir le niveau sans trop de problème (une NULL reference qui a mis un peu de bordel dans l'UI au bout d'un moment il me semble, mais rien de bien méchant)

L'intro avec le boss est simple mais marche pas mal pour le mettre en valeur dès le début et le garder en tête sur le reste de la mission ... mais je trouve un peu dommage que ce soit que sur l'intro du coup. Il y a un objectif "Kill enemies" (en plus de devoir tuer le boss) que je trouve inutile, vu que les ennemis ont l'air de réapparaitre à l'infini (un ptit groupe qui spawn de temps en temps soit à gauche, soit à droite).
Je trouve que ça marcherait mieux de virer cet objectif (qui se complète tout seul un peu magiquement alors qu'il reste des ennemis sur la map), et peut-être de lier le spawn des groupes d'ennemis au boss (genre c'est une attaque spéciale qu'il a pour spawner un groupe ?), histoire d'encourager un peu plus le joueur à aller vers le boss plutôt que tuer en boucle des ennemis qui respawn.

Niveau contrôles, j'ai toujours du mal pour annuler un pouvoir que j'ai sélectionné (pour finalement décider que je veux faire autre chose), vu que je trouve toujours le clic gauche contre-intuitif pour annuler quelque chose (dans à peu près tout, clic gauche c'est pour faire/valider une action), du coup je me retrouve souvent à bouger la caméra pour faire un clic droit sur les bords de la map pour annuler.

Le système d'attaques spéciales des ennemis m'a l'air plutôt intéressant (ça force à faire des choix soit pour essayer d'aller interrompre ça, ou de s'éloigner, ou de s'en foutre), mais ça reste assez obscur pour moi, vu que je sais jamais ce que l'ennemi va faire, et il me semble que globalement ça reste des attaques pas si spéciales que ça.

Un petit truc d'interface, mais quand un de mes persos prend des dégâts, y a juste le nombre de dégâts qu'il a pris qui est affiché, mais je préfèrerais que ça affiche la barre de vie du perso (qui baisse donc), vu que 85 ne me donne pas vraiment d'info intéressante (ce qui m'intéresse, c'est de savoir s'il est à la limite de mourir ou s'il va toujours bien).
Un autre petit truc d'interface, mais le bouton pour finir son tour est pas super clair je trouve. Déjà, il est caché dans un coin où y a rien d'autre et pas forcément évident à voir tout de suite, et l'icône n'est pas super parlante je trouve.

Pour les persos qui ont fini leur tour, je trouve qu'il manque un feedback sur le personnage 3D dans le monde (c'est uniquement dans le HUD 2D à gauche, ce qui force à faire plus d'aller retour, ou à cliquer sur chaque perso pour voir s'il peut encore bouger si je suis pas sûr).
Peut-être une anim si tu ne veux pas d'icône ? Sinon un petit feedback d'UI sur le perso lui-même ?
Sinon j'ai pas utilisé la possibilité de jouer un 2nd tour tout de suite (pas eu trop de difficulté, même si j'ai 1 personne qui est mort 2-3 fois, mais j'ai pu le relever sans problème), mais j'aime bien l'idée (pratique pour se débarasser plus vite d'un ennemi, au risque de se retrouver comme un con au tour d'après si un truc se passe mal).

Bref, ça avance pas mal tout ça  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Merci beaucoup d'avoir testé !  ::): 




> J'ai testé le 1er niveau (que j'avais déjà fait sur le 1er proto donc) avec la nouvelle build, et ça s'est clairement amélioré je trouve.
> Globalement, je trouve ça plus clair/compréhensible. Le fait de jouer 1 perso après l'autre aide pas mal, et j'ai l'impression qu'y a eu d'autres petits changements sur les feedbacks des sorts par exemple pour mieux comprendre ce qu'il se passe. Et c'est beaucoup plus stable, vu que j'ai pu finir le niveau sans trop de problème (une NULL reference qui a mis un peu de bordel dans l'UI au bout d'un moment il me semble, mais rien de bien méchant)


Aurais-tu par hasard le fichier log, que je puisse voir d'où vient l'erreur ?




> L'intro avec le boss est simple mais marche pas mal pour le mettre en valeur dès le début et le garder en tête sur le reste de la mission ... mais je trouve un peu dommage que ce soit que sur l'intro du coup. Il y a un objectif "Kill enemies" (en plus de devoir tuer le boss) que je trouve inutile, vu que les ennemis ont l'air de réapparaitre à l'infini (un ptit groupe qui spawn de temps en temps soit à gauche, soit à droite).
> Je trouve que ça marcherait mieux de virer cet objectif (qui se complète tout seul un peu magiquement alors qu'il reste des ennemis sur la map), et peut-être de lier le spawn des groupes d'ennemis au boss (genre c'est une attaque spéciale qu'il a pour spawner un groupe ?), histoire d'encourager un peu plus le joueur à aller vers le boss plutôt que tuer en boucle des ennemis qui respawn.


L'idée de l'objectif des ennemis, et du respawn infini, c'est d'éviter que le joueur ne fonce sur le boss et le défonce en ignorant les ennemis. Le fait que le joueur soit obligé d'avancer vers le boss est limité au niveau 1, c'est pour faire rentrer le joueur "en douceur", avant de tomber sur des boss plus agressifs dans les niveaux suivants. D'ailleurs, pour compléter ça, tant que le boss n'est pas activé, les ennemis ne spawnent que derrière lui, obligeant là-aussi le joueur à avancer.

Je préfère garder le spawn des ennemis indépendant des actions du boss, je veux que ce soit un élément commun à tous les niveaux, un "parasite" qui n'a rien à voir avec les actions du boss lui-même. J'ai un peu de mal à trouver un équilibre entre les trucs inutiles auxquels tu ne fais pas gaffe, et les trucs assez dangereux pour qu'il faille vite s'en occuper, néanmoins.




> Niveau contrôles, j'ai toujours du mal pour annuler un pouvoir que j'ai sélectionné (pour finalement décider que je veux faire autre chose), vu que je trouve toujours le clic gauche contre-intuitif pour annuler quelque chose (dans à peu près tout, clic gauche c'est pour faire/valider une action), du coup je me retrouve souvent à bouger la caméra pour faire un clic droit sur les bords de la map pour annuler.


Ouais, va falloir que je me résolve à refaire ça de manière "classique" plutôt que de m'entêter à faire un truc à ma manière. Dans le prochain build, le clic gauche agira, le clic droit annulera.  :;): 




> Le système d'attaques spéciales des ennemis m'a l'air plutôt intéressant (ça force à faire des choix soit pour essayer d'aller interrompre ça, ou de s'éloigner, ou de s'en foutre), mais ça reste assez obscur pour moi, vu que je sais jamais ce que l'ennemi va faire, et il me semble que globalement ça reste des attaques pas si spéciales que ça.


Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "pas si spécial" ? C'est au niveau visuel, ou au niveau des effets ? Parce que côté effets, je trouve personnellement que c'est assez dangereux (assommer un de tes personnages, réduire sa vie de 25%, poser une zone de feu ou de poison, invoquer un monstre supplémentaire, infliger un gros saignement à un personnage.




> Un petit truc d'interface, mais quand un de mes persos prend des dégâts, y a juste le nombre de dégâts qu'il a pris qui est affiché, mais je préfèrerais que ça affiche la barre de vie du perso (qui baisse donc), vu que 85 ne me donne pas vraiment d'info intéressante (ce qui m'intéresse, c'est de savoir s'il est à la limite de mourir ou s'il va toujours bien).


Effectivement, je vais rajouter une option pour activer ça.  ::): 




> Un autre petit truc d'interface, mais le bouton pour finir son tour est pas super clair je trouve. Déjà, il est caché dans un coin où y a rien d'autre et pas forcément évident à voir tout de suite, et l'icône n'est pas super parlante je trouve.


J'avoue avoir copié l'emplacement sur Civilization sans me demander s'il serait mieux ailleurs. Mais je ne sais pas trop, maintenant que tu le dis, où est-ce qu'il serait mieux. Et j'ai du mal à trouver un icône plus parlant.  ::(: 




> Pour les persos qui ont fini leur tour, je trouve qu'il manque un feedback sur le personnage 3D dans le monde (c'est uniquement dans le HUD 2D à gauche, ce qui force à faire plus d'aller retour, ou à cliquer sur chaque perso pour voir s'il peut encore bouger si je suis pas sûr).
> Peut-être une anim si tu ne veux pas d'icône ? Sinon un petit feedback d'UI sur le perso lui-même ?


Ah, pas bête. Je pourrais laisser un marqueur sur les personnages qui peuvent encore agir, ça aiderait à la lisibilité. Je note ça pour le prochain build.  ::): 


Merci beaucoup pour tes retours, en tout cas !  ::lol::

----------


## squintik

> Aurais-tu par hasard le fichier log, que je puisse voir d'où vient l'erreur ?


Je vois 2 Player.log dans mes appdata, mais rien de spécial dedans. Vu que j'ai lancé le jeu plusieurs fois, je dois plus avoir celui de quand ça a déconné, désolé.




> Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "pas si spécial" ? C'est au niveau visuel, ou au niveau des effets ? Parce que côté effets, je trouve personnellement que c'est assez dangereux (assommer un de tes personnages, réduire sa vie de 25%, poser une zone de feu ou de poison, invoquer un monstre supplémentaire, infliger un gros saignement à un personnage.


C'est un mélange de plusieurs choses je pense :
- pendant un combat, il y a beaucoup d'attaques spéciales des ennemis (quasiment à chaque tour en ayant juste 3-4 ennemis il me semble). Du coup ça rend ces attaques un peu banales, vu qu'elles sont là quasiment tout le temps.
- il y a un feedback quand un ennemi prépare une attaque spéciale, mais pas quand il la fait. Du coup, je ne suis pas sûr si l'attaque qu'il lance est une attaque spéciale ou normale (est-ce qu'il peut changer d'avis si les conditions ne sont plus réunies pour faire son attaque spéciale, si le joueur a bougé trop loin par exemple). Bref, l'attaque spéciale n'est pas vraiment communiquée comme spéciale au moment où elle est exécutée. (et vu qu'il y a facilement 6 ennemis ou plus d'actifs en même temps, je sais plus qui avait son point d'exclamation avant)
- elles peuvent avoir un visuel plus banal que d'autres aussi. Par exemple le nécromancien, je peux comprendre que l'invocation d'un autre ennemi soit sa plus grosse attaque, mais son attaque AoE (l'espèce de colonne qui fait des dégâts sur plusieurs cases) fait déjà assez mal si des persos sont proches, et l'effet est plus "waouh". (et encore il me semble qu'il y a des ennemis dont les attaques spéciales sont moins marquantes que l'invocation qui a quand même un feeling spécial)

Je sais pas du tout si c'est une bonne idée par rapport à ce que tu imagines, mais par exemple si tu utilises ton zoom caméra pour chaque attaque spéciale au lieu de le faire quand ça va être une attaque "fatale", ça leur donnerait plus d'importance. Peut-être avoir certains ennemis qui n'en ont pas pour rendre les autres plus spéciaux ?
Sinon c'est peut-être juste moi qui bloque un peu sur le terme "attaque spéciale" (qui est en fait plutôt "attaque chargée" quelque part), et faut que t'en gardes plein pour que les possibilités d'interruption restent un truc très fréquent.

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, le design du jeu repose beaucoup sur ces attaques spéciales, c'est volontaire qu'il y en ait beaucoup (une par pack et par tour, jamais deux fois le même monstre d'affilée).

C'est vrai que, comme le point d'interrogation est retiré avant le tour, on perd un peu la vision des attaques spéciales. C'est pas con du tout d'utiliser la caméra cinématique pour ça, je vais m'y intéresser. Merci pour la suggestion.  ::): 

J'ai refait cette après-midi les contrôles, du coup. Le jeu se dirige donc maintenant au clic gauche. Et moi, habitué depuis 2 ans au clic droit, je galère à jouer maintenant.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Bonjour, je tiens à signaler que je ne suis pas mort.  ::ninja:: 

Comme à chaque fois que je galère à me remotiver, je bosse sur une partie alternative du jeu. Et comme à chaque fois, ça consiste à créer un niveau sur le thème "zombies".

C'est pas du temps de perdu, puisque je développe des trucs qui me serviront sur la partie centrale du jeu (j'ai par exemple un personnage avec un familier dans les deux modes, ainsi qu'un personnage faisant plus de dégâts à distance). Le fait de créer quelque chose de différent me fait aussi remarquer des bugs.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Je suis de retour sur le coeur du jeu (en attendant ma nouvelle Xbox qui devrait arriver d'un jour à l'autre... j'espère...).

Je travaille sur le premier acte, avec comme objectif de le rendre un peu plus cohérent niveau progression. Le premier boss devrait être un peu plus basique niveau mécaniques (avec quand-même des attaques visant à mettre le joueur dans le bain), le second un peu plus complexe (dans la dernière version, c'était l'inverse, pas très logique). Victor Rezenbekk, le cultiste du premier niveau, se voit donc remplacé par Krush, un zombie massif à l'intelligence... discutable.

Je travaille aussi à rendre les personnages plus intéressants, autant niveau visuel que mécanique. Je risque, pour la prochaine version, de désactiver certains personnages pour lesquels j'ai du mal à trouver une identité marquée.


Durant ce processus, Hemelsdael, le guerrier viking/druide avec une hache en bois et pierre (j'adore ce personnage, c'est mon favori), est passé de DPS à Tank. Je trouvais ce rôle plus adapté à son style, et ça l'éloigne, je pense, du cliché du barbare viking. Il reste néanmoins un tank offensif, avec peu d'armure (seulement un bouclier), mais des dégâts plutôt corrects. De plus, son lancer de hache permet d'assommer une cible et d'augmenter les dégâts qu'elle subit, faisant de lui un personnage assez utile pour compenser sa relative fragilité.

Sa compétence qui lui permettait d'invoquer un loup a changé : dorénavant, il est en permanence accompagné de son compagnon canin, maintenant dénommé Ga'ruhl, qui attaque automatiquement ses cibles. Sa nouvelle compétence lui fait sonner une corne, et Ga'ruhl l'accompagne en hurlant. Tous les alliés situés à proximité de l'un ou l'autre reçoivent un bonus de dégâts. S'ils sont situés assez près des deux, ce bonus voit sa durée doublée. De quoi inviter le joueur à faire attention à son positionnement, surtout en prenant en compte le fait que l'on ne dirige pas directement Ga'ruhl (j'envisage de changer ça, et de donner au joueur un contrôle total des familiers, à voir).

Je profite du travail sur les personnages pour bosser aussi leurs animations et effets sonores, l'idée étant que je puisse considérer qu'un personnage est "terminé" une fois que je m'en suis occupé, sans me dire qu'il lui manque des éléments essentiels. Évidemment, il est probable que ça ne suffise pas, mais ça me permet d'avoir, au moins, des personnages auxquels il ne manque pas 50% des effets sonores...

----------


## Maximelene

Petit changement tactique qui sera en test sur la prochaine version : une mise en avant de la riposte.

En gros, la plupart des ennemis seront en mesure de riposter une fois attaqués. Néanmoins, il ne pourront riposter qu'une fois par tour, et seulement dans une portée limitée. De manière basique : les ennemis attaquant au corps à corps riposteront aux attaques de corps à corps, ceux attaquant à distance aux attaques à distance. Résultat, il devient plus intéressant d'attaquer un archer en mêlée, et un assassin à distance. Vous pouvez choisir de faire différemment, bien-sûr, mais vous subirez une attaque en représailles.

Dans les modes de difficulté plus élevés (quand je les mettrai en place), les ripostes seront plus dangereuses, incitant le joueur à bien choisir ses cibles (et à avoir une équipe variée).

Note : j'ai prévu le coup, vous mettre au corps à corps pour lancer une boule de feu compte quand-même comme une attaque à distance.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sifr

Mais du coup les persos du joueur peuvent aussi riposter ou c’est déséquilibré ?

----------


## Maximelene

Les personnages joueurs ne peuvent pas riposter (sauf exception). Mais ils peuvent attaquer plusieurs fois par tour. Et ne préviennent pas un tour à l'avance quand ils vont faire une attaque spéciale.  ::P: 

Et normalement, si tu te débrouilles bien, et choisis bien tes cibles, tu peux ne jamais subir une seule riposte.

Et vu que maintenant, certains ennemis indiquent même quelles cases ils vont attaquer 1 tour en avance, je suis pas sûr que le déséquilibre soit en faveur des monstres.  :^_^:

----------


## Haelnak

> (...)
> Durant ce processus, Hemelsdael, le guerrier viking/druide avec une hache en bois et pierre (j'adore ce personnage, c'est mon favori), est passé de DPS à Tank. Je trouvais ce rôle plus adapté à son style, et ça l'éloigne, je pense, du cliché du barbare viking. Il reste néanmoins un tank offensif, avec peu d'armure (seulement un bouclier), mais des dégâts plutôt corrects. De plus, son lancer de hache permet d'assommer une cible et d'augmenter les dégâts qu'elle subit, faisant de lui un personnage assez utile pour compenser sa relative fragilité.(...)


Un "off tank" à la Olaf de League of Legends en somme.  ::o: 
À voir ce que ça peut donner en tour-par-tour.

----------


## Maximelene

Je viens de jeter un œil à Olaf, et c'est un peu ça, oui. Même côté skin, d'ailleurs.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, pour pas mal de raisons, la plus importante étant que j'ai probablement été trop ambitieux, j'ai pour l'instant mis Oderon Tactics de côté. Provisoirement ou non, seul l'avenir le dira.

Je suis néanmoins reparti sur un projet à plus petite échelle, qui n'a rien à voir, mais qui pourrait peut-être vous intéressez quand-même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Pas facile de garder la motivation.. seul sur un tel projet ! 

Je file vers l'autre topic  ;-)

----------


## LOIC JOINT

J'ai survolé le topic et c'est vrai que le projet paraissait très intéressant, j'espère que tu auras l'occasion d'y revenir, d'ici là bon courage dans tes autre projets  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Bonjour à tous, ici le nécromancien !  ::): 

Après un an à bosser sur des trucs divers et variés (un Resident Evil-like, un Souls-like, un jeu de gestion, un jeu de shoot, un jeu de cartes, bref, j'ai fait toute la liste des classiques), j'ai décidé de revenir sur le seul projet qui m'avait réellement motivé pour longtemps, à savoir Oderon Tactics (c'est le topic en même temps, vous aviez déjà deviné).

Le côté "trop ambitieux" étant toujours présent, je travaille pour le moment à réduire l'échelle du jeu, de manière à le rendre plus gérable pour le développeur solo que je suis.

La plus grosse différence se trouvera dans la structure du jeu. Exit la campagne structurée et scénarisée, faisant voyager le joueur entre plusieurs environnements. L'action se limitera à des donjons fermés (les décors intérieurs sont plus faciles à créer).

J'ai décidé de remplacer les boss créés à la main (qui demandaient énormément de travail) par des archétypes générés partiellement de manière aléatoire. Par exemple, une sorcière Orc (le premier boss sur lequel je travaille) pourrait avoir 3 archétypes différents, chacun disposant de 5 compétences, dont 3 seraient sélectionnés aléatoirement au début de chaque mission. Du coup, vous ne sauriez pas exactement sur quoi vous allez tomber, ce qui va obliger le joueur à un minimum d'adaptation.

L'idée étant de profiter de l'aléatoire pour réduire le nombre de trucs à créer, en essayant au maximum d'avoir des compétences réutilisables dans plusieurs archétypes (des sorts de feu, par exemple, pourraient aussi bien être utilisés par une sorcière orc que par un démon).

A ça pourraient s'ajouter des modificateurs inspirés des donjons Mythiques de WoW (système que j'envisageais déjà auparavant), et un système de "perks" permettant de customiser ses héros. Au final, en jouant avec pas mal de variables, je devrais pouvoir proposer une certaine variété dans les missions sans me générer un travail monstrueux de création manuelle du contenu.

Afin de repartir sur des bases saines, je me concentre donc pour l'instant sur 5 personnages, un boss (la sorcière orque, donc), et une faction (les orcs). Je ré-introduirais du contenu au fur et à mesure.

Je travaille donc à l'heure actuelle à "migrer" vers ce nouveau système. Dans tous les cas, je suis reparti sur ce projet, que je ne compte cette fois plus abandonner.  ::):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bon courage pour la reprise  ::):

----------


## Hideo

::lol::

----------


## raaaahman

> Le côté "trop ambitieux" étant toujours présent, je travaille pour le moment à réduire l'échelle du jeu, de manière à le rendre plus gérable pour le développeur solo que je suis.
> 
> La plus grosse différence se trouvera dans la structure du jeu. Exit la campagne structurée et scénarisée, faisant voyager le joueur entre plusieurs environnements. L'action se limitera à des donjons fermés (les décors intérieurs sont plus faciles à créer).


Ca se sent que c'est l'expérience qui parle. Bon courage à toi!

----------


## Maximelene

Merci à vous !  ::): 

Effectivement, je sens dans ma reprise un peu de prise d'expérience d'une année passée à toucher à pas mal de trucs. Du coup, une partie de mon travail consiste à refaire "au propre" des trucs un peu brouillons.

Côté contenu, je travaille sur le premier archétype de boss. J'ai dû refaire pas mal de systèmes pour avoir ce que je voulais. J'avais notamment un soucis avec le système de compétences des ennemis, qui ne leur permettait d'utiliser qu'une compétence par tour, sur une seule cible. Un peu limité, évidemment. J'ai amélioré ça : compétences multiples, cibles multiples.

Le premier archétype de boss, que j'ai nommé le Crystalmancer, est donc un "zoner", qui vous obligera à réfléchir au placement de vos personnages. L'une de ses compétences, notamment, pose 2 AoE sur deux personnages différents. La première inflige des dégâts autour de la cible (classique), la seconde inflige des dégâts partagés entre tous les personnages à portée (avec, évidemment, un montant assez élevé pour mettre un personnage fortement en danger si vous ne vous arrangez pas pour diviser les dégâts entre plusieurs cibles). Si vous avez déjà joué à FF14, vous serez en terrain connu.  ::P: 

Et ça tombe bien : le Tank sur lequel je travaille (ex Nameless Knight) possède maintenant une compétence pour réduire les dégâts subis par les alliés à proximité.  ::): 

Autre nouveauté : lorsque certaines compétences de PJ sont en cooldown, elles peuvent être remplacées par une compétence alternative. Le "taunt" du tank, par exemple, a une portée de 5 cases, mais un cooldown de 3 tours. Lorsqu'il est en recharge, néanmoins, il est remplacé par un taunt au corps à corps, plus coûteux. Au lieu de ne simplement plus avoir accès à une compétence (et donc à un choix) après l'avoir utilisée, vous avez accès à un second choix.

C'est pas grand chose, mais ça contribue à rendre les personnages un peu plus intéressants, en offrant plus de choix aux joueurs. Oui, j'aime le terme "choix", c'est mon axe principal de game design.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Hello hello !

Je travaille toujours sur le jeu. Les systèmes progressent, mais j'expérimente un peu sur la structure du jeu. Je recule pas mal sur certains points, j'essaie de voir ce qui fonctionne. Dans un sens, j'ai un peu rebooté le projet. Je me suis même amusé, pour varier un peu, à carrément tester un autre thème.  ::P: 

J'aimerais par contre votre avis sur une question qui me turlupine. A l'heure actuelle, le projet tel qu'il est est d'avoir une vingtaine de personnages (4 par rôle), avec chacun un set de 5 compétences fixes.

Mais je joue un peu avec un concept différent : n'avoir que 5 personnages, mais qui peuvent être customisables. L'idée telle que je l'ai actuellement : leur première compétence serait une attaque de base "fixe", mais les 4 autres pourraient être choisies individuellement. Par exemple, le tank pourrait avoir le choix entre 3 ou 4 armes distinctes, qui changeraient sa seconde compétence. Le choix du bouclier influerait sur la troisième.

En plus de ça, certains personnages pourraient avoir des choix supplémentaires, tel qu'une armure réduisant les dégâts reçus, mais aussi la vitesse de déplacement. Ce genre de choses.

A votre avis, quel système vous semblerait le plus intéressant ? Ce second système réduirait la personnalité des personnages jouables, et les potentiels différents choix d'équipe qui sont un attrait dans ce genre de jeu, mais déplacerait ces choix sur les personnages eux-même. L'avantage c'est que ça offrirait plus de combinaisons possibles, l'inconvénient étant que ça me permettrait de moins développer le genre de gimmick qui peut être créé en sachant exactement quel lot de 5 compétences aura chaque personnage.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Avoir simplement 5 personnages je dirai. Ça permet de tester des "builds" et on s'y attache un peu plus. A condition que le respec ne soit pas trop cher/rare.

----------


## Maximelene

L'idée, ce soit qu'il soit totalement gratuit. Au fil des niveaux, tes personnages gagnent de l'expérience, et ça débloque de nouvelles options. Entre chaque niveau, libre au joueur de changer à volonté.

Un autre avantage, que j'ai oublié de citer, étant que ça donne au jeu un vrai système de progression. Non seulement les personnages débloquent de nouvelles options, mais je peux aussi les faire monter de niveau (je m'y refusais en ayant 20 personnages, parce que ça aurait incité le joueur à garder la même équipe de 5, et donc à passer à côté de la variété).

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Encore mieux  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Verdict : je vais 100% utiliser ce système. J'étais parti sur un système permettant à chaque compétence d'avoir 3 ou 4 options, mais je me rend compte qu'en ouvrant un peu plus les compétences 4 et 5, et en permettant d'en choisir 2 parmi une liste, sans limitation aucune, je peux implémenter des trucs sympas mais un peu "gimmick", qu'il m'aurait été impossible de créer avec des personnages limités à 5 compétences, et pour lesquels chacune doit donc avoir un sens et une utilité.

Et potentiellement une sixième compétence, choisie parmi une liste commune à tous les personnages, et incluant des trucs génériques comme "Braver", que je cherche à caser depuis des mois, et qui permet à un personnage de jouer immédiatement un second tour, en échange de son tour suivant (et qui n'est pas du tour inspiré par Bravely Default).

Et si ça fonctionne, et que le jeu progresse, j'envisage aussi un système de spécialisations, permettant de donner une orientation à chaque personnage (faire de votre tank un DPS, par exemple, si vous aimez vivre dangereusement, ou à l'inverse lui donner une belle armure de chevalier et le transformer en forteresse ambulante).

Bon, mon dernier soucis, par contre, c'est de trouver pour chaque archétype *LE* personnage à garder parmi ceux que j'avais envisagé.  ::P:

----------


## Nortifer

Ça me fait penser un peu au système de Nobody Save The World.

Tu as 15 personnages, chacun avec un actif et un passif de base, et tu peux emprunter 3 actifs et passifs aux autres.
En montant de rang (via des quêtes, c'est pas de l'xp) chaque personnage, ils débloquent deux où trois pouvoirs que les autres peuvent utiliser.

----------


## Maximelene

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je ne suis pas mort, je travaille toujours. Maintenant que je me suis fixé sur 5 personnages, je travaille au système dédié, et à donner à chacun une réelle personnalité.

Du côté du système, voilà comment c'est prévu, en prenant l'exemple de Hemelsdael, le tank.

Chaque personnage dispose de 6 compétences. Les deux premières sont inséparables, et choisies parmi 4 possibilités. Dans le cas d'Hemelsdael, il s'agit de son arme. Le joueur peut donc choisir une lance (avec un léger buff de portée, et la possibilité d'affaiblir un ennemi), une hache (qui donne du "leech"), un marteau, ou une épée. Avoir deux compétences inséparables me permet de créer quelques synergies, et ces compétences représentent en général le pilier du personnage (dégâts, soins, etc...).

La troisième compétence est ce que j'appelle la "compétence spéciale". Dans beaucoup de cas, il s'agit d'une attaque ne correspondant pas forcément à la manière dont le personnage se joue habituellement, obligeant le joueur à sortir de sa zone de confort. Une attaque en mêlée pour un mage, ou des dégâts pour un soigneur, par exemple. Dans le cas d'Hemelsdael, ce choix est déterminé par son équipement en main gauche, parmi plusieurs boucliers, ou une hache, si vous préférez l'orienter vers les dégâts.

L'équipement choisi est, autant que possible, visible directement sur le personnage, avec une petite preview en 3D sur l'écran de sélection. J'ai de la chance, les modèles 3D de Synty ont pas mal de variété me permettant d'avoir quelques objets cool, qui pourraient très bien sortir d'un raid de World of Warcraft.

Les 3 compétences suivantes sont choisies individuellement, au sein d'une liste spécifique à chaque personnage. Là-dedans, évidemment, il y a un peu de tout : dégâts, support, etc... Certaines de ces compétences seront très "gimmicky", l'avantage étant que vu qu'aucune n'est obligatoire, je peux faire des trucs fun. Notamment une potion qui transforme les ennemis en objets inanimés.

En prime de la liste unique à chaque personnage, il y a quelques compétences communes aux 5. Par exemple, l'une d'elles permet à son utilisateur de jouer immédiatement un second tour, au prix de l'incapacité de jouer au tour suivant. Chaque personnage ne peut prendre qu'une seule compétence commune, mais plusieurs personnages peuvent prendre la même. Par défaut, tous les personnages ont la compétence de premier soins, en plus de 2 compétences de leur liste.

A ces choix de compétences s'ajouteront 3 spécialisations, orientant le style de jeu du personnage. Dans le cas d'Hemelsdael, toujours, le choix se fera entre Gardien (pur tank), Berserker (plus de dégâts, et du leech), et une troisième probablement hybride.

Enfin, j'envisage éventuellement d'ajouter à ce système, plus tard, des "perks".

A terme, ces compétences et spécialisations seront débloquées via du loot obtenu en jouant, dans le but d'éviter de coller au joueur 200 choix dans la face dès la première minute de jeu.


J'ai d'ailleurs réussi à fixer ma liste de personnages, après avoir un peu galéré pour la cinquième. Au final, celle-ci sera une spécialiste des "technologies perdues" (je fonce tête baissée, de manière volontaire, dans les tropes de fantasy du type "ancienne civilisation disparue technologiquement avancée") portant le titre d'Heretech.  ::P: 

Je développe parfois un peu de lore aussi, pour accompagner l'équipement. Mais ça reste anecdotique, vu que le jeu n'aura pas de scénario à proprement parler (mais j'aime le lore).

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

C'est cool tout ça  ::): 

T'arrives à avancer à ton rythme malgré tout ? Pas trop de galères ?

----------


## Maximelene

J'y arrive. Paradoxalement, le fait d'être à nouveau en couple m'a énormément aidé. Non seulement parce que ça a joué sur mon moral, et donc ma motivation (après une année entière à juste tester d'autres trucs), mais aussi parce que je passe 3 jours par semaine chez ma compagne, et qu'elle travaille l'après-midi 2 de ces jours là. Je me retrouve donc, pendant 8-10h par semaine, seul avec mon PC portable.

Sur mon profil Github, on peut donc voir un pic d'activité tous les mercredis et jeudi.  ::P:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Il y a un "truc" (une feature, le lore ou autre) sur lequel tu as bloqué ? Genre pas d'inspi ou qui ne veut pas fonctionner comme tu le veux.

----------


## Maximelene

Rien de vraiment spécifique, mais j'ai pas mal de "doutes" qui font que je me remet en question, et le projet avec. Est-ce que c'est amusant, est-ce que je ne perd pas mon temps ? Est-ce que les gens ne vont pas prendre ça pour un vieil asset flip pourri ?

Du coup, j'ai des périodes à vide. Après, j'ai fait une petite dépression pendant un an, forcément ça n'aide pas. Aujourd'hui ça va beaucoup mieux. Je sais bien que je n'ai pas un jeu révolutionnaire devant moi, mais j'ai confiance en ce que je fais.  ::):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bon courage alors  ::): 
Ce genre de projet peut aider contre tout ce qui est dépression/burnout.

----------


## Maximelene

Petite mise à jour rapide. Je suis toujours au travail sur mes 5 personnages. Ce nouveau système est clairement la meilleure décision que je pouvais prendre, tant ça me donne de possibilités.

J'essaie pour l'instant de donner à chaque personnage un échantillon représentatif de compétences, pour que le système puisse être testé et jugé.

Le système de spécialisations que j'ai évoqué m'a en prime permis de donner aux personnages plus de versatilité que je ne l'imaginais. L'idée, aujourd'hui, c'est de donner à chaque personnage au moins 2 rôles possibles, idéalement trois.

Dans le cas de mon soigneur, par exemple, je lui ai donné des compétences de soin qui peuvent aussi viser les ennemis, et infliger des dégâts. Avec une spécialisation orienté soins, ce sera donc un soigneur capable d'infliger quelques dégâts. Mais il suffit de choisir une spécialisation qui favorise les dégâts, et ça devient un DPS capable de soigner. Et il suffit de choisir une troisième spécialisation, augmentant l'armure et la menace, et le voilà devenu un tank capable de se soigner lui-même.

Et le mieux là-dedans, c'est que ces possibilités sont une conséquence inattendue de la manière dont j'ai créé mon système. Ce qui fait que ça ne me demande presque aucun travail supplémentaire pour les créer. Juste quelques chiffres à changer.  ::): 

Côté ambiance, quand les personnages changent de spécialisation, ils "équipent" en fait les souvenirs d'un autre individu. Ça me permet d'intégrer les personnages que j'ai dû supprimer, et c'est un peu plus sympa que de juste choisir une spécialisation, justement.

Sur ce, j'y retourne, je suis en train de donner à ma sorcière des compétences de Chronomancienne, qu'elle pourra utiliser pour devenir un pur soigneur.

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, après quelques mois, et pas mal de délibérations en solo, j'ai décidé il y a quelques temps de définitivement abandonner ce projet.

La raison principale étant tout simplement que j'ai été trop gourmand. Ce projet est clairement trop large pour un petit développeur débutant travaillant en solo comme je le suis. Même en cherchant à réduire le "scope", ça reste quelque chose d'énorme, notamment à cause des cartes (qui nécessitent pas mal de travail pour créer un truc rendant les déplacements intéressants), et des boss (qui nécessitent un gros travail sur les mécaniques).

Clairement, cette décision était prévisible, et j'aurais dû la prendre bien plus tôt.

Tout n'est pas perdu néanmoins : j'ai récupéré quelques idées de ce projet, et d'autres, combinées dans un projet de plus petite envergure, que j'avais déjà testé par le biais d'un prototype l'année dernière, et qui fonctionnait bien. J'ai repris celui-ci de zéro pour faire un truc propre, mais j'ai un concept sympathique, qui a plu à mes testeurs, et surtout qui peut se contenter d'un contenu limité, mais peut éventuellement s'étendre à l'infini si j'y parviens. Côté mécanique, c'est globalement un jeu de cartes, inspiré notamment de Slay the Spire.

Et surtout, j'ai fait les choses proprement sur ce projet, en planifiant un minimum avant de démarrer et, surtout, en me disciplinant pour bosser dessus un minimum tous les jours.

Je créerai probablement un sujet dédié dans quelques temps, quand j'aurais quelque chose de présentable.  ::):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ah mince !

J'espère que ça ne t'a pas trop découragé pour la suite.

----------


## comodorecass

Titan a bien donné Overwatch! Force à toi pour la suite, toute expérience n'est jamais perdu même quand elle n'aboutit pas.

----------


## schouffy

C'est vrai que c'était super ambitieux! Mais bon ça t'a apporté du skill et de l'expérience. Bon courage pour le prochain proto! Vois petit, cut cut cut, less is more tout ça, mais surtout SHIP  :;):

----------


## Rusty Cohle

C'est déjà pas la deuxième fois que je vois ce genre de post ?   :^_^:   :;):  

Je plaisante.. et je te comprends, ça doit être compliqué de tenir cela (tout seul !!) sur le long terme.. la motivation doit s'amenuiser à un moment. Pourtant franchement c'était prometteur (peut-être encore plus que ton premier projet ici).

Courage pour la suite, mais comme dit plus haut, ce n'est pas perdu, tu as acquis pas mal de connaissances et d'automatismes pour le prochain !!!

----------


## war-p

Histoire de ne pas tout perdre, tu ne pourrais pas sortir une démo avec genre juste un champ de bataille et les personnages que t'as déjà fait? T'aura moins le goût amer de l'abandon et ça pourrait te donner un peu de visibilité.

----------


## Rusty Cohle

This : 




> Histoire de ne pas tout perdre, tu ne pourrais pas sortir une démo avec genre juste un champ de bataille et les personnages que t'as déjà fait? T'aura moins le goût amer de l'abandon et ça pourrait te donner un peu de visibilité.

----------


## Maximelene

Le soucis étant que j'ai changé tellement de trucs récemment, en essayant d'avoir un truc plus léger, que je ne pense plus avoir de contenu jouable tout seul comme ça.

Je me pencherais peut-être dessus à l'avenir. Ça pourrait être intéressant.

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Tu n'as pas fait de versionnage ?   :B):   (tu es comme moi, je développe un truc, je fonce, je me plante.. je dois tout recommencer à zéro quand ça ne va plus alors que deux jours avant ça tournait  ::siffle::  )

----------


## Maximelene

Si, mais vu la manière dont je bossais (j'avais pas de dealdine pour une version propre), je suis pas sûr de quelle version serait idéale.

Après, j'avais des prototypes jouables, donc je dois pouvoir récupérer ça.

----------


## war-p

> Après, j'avais des prototypes jouables, donc je dois pouvoir récupérer ça.


C'est ça qu'on veut!  ::lol::

----------


## Maximelene

https://maximelene.itch.io/oderon-tactics  :;):

----------


## Ymnargue

Moi j'avais testé le proto et j'avais apprécié le jeu  ::):

----------

